# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Coffee Slingers

## OKCCrime

A new coffee shop, Coffee Slingers, just opened up on Broadway and 10th in Automobile Alley. 

  In my mind, any coffee shop worth its weight in java beans simply must excel in at least two areas, coffee and pastries. This is a low hurdle to cross, but I am amazed at the number of times I've visited a coffee shop and found that hurdle lying on the ground, snapped in half as if this hurdle race was being run by a blindfolded olympian on steroids. Coffee Slingers made it over the hurdle but not without clipping a foot on the bar causing it to lean forward precariously before settling back in place.     

  Coffee. A cup of coffee should be strong, hot and bottomless. Score one of three for Coffee Slingers. While the coffee was strong enough to survive the flood of cream I poured in, it wasn't hot enough. Not too troubling for me given that when I need my daily fix of coffee, I'll drink coffee even when it's hours old and ice cold. A much more grave fault in my mind is that Coffee Slingers _only sells_ 12 oz cups of coffee. Honestly, I haven't had a 12 oz coffee since I was too young to be drinking coffee, when my brain wasn't jam packed with caffeine receptors, when I could think straight without 20 oz of liquid gold, when I wasn't addicted. As if that wasn't bad enough, Coffee Slingers serves up 12 oz of brew for a pricey $2. I can't imagine a worse insult, but right after leaving Coffee Slingers, I immediately stopped at Wills Coffee Shop on Western to  get a proper fix of real coffee.   

 Pastries. Lest one wants to burn a hole in their gut, strong coffee must be accompanied by a pastry.  Croissants, muffins and buns will do, but a good scone is ideal. I'm not sure, but years of experience has lead me to believe that a scone has just the right sponginess and selective absorptivity to sequester any hint of acidity in the coffee while simultaneously catalyzing and speeding the caffeine that naturally seeks out blood flowing to the brain. Yes, Coffee Slinger's scones are so good that they literally snatched the hurdle from the brink of tipping over and settled it square in the lane. There is no place in Oklahoma City with a scone like this. It is unassuming in appearance, delicate and textured, much unlike Starbuck's icing caked uber-scone. Its quite easy to forgive Coffee Slingers for a lack of pastry selection when they serve up scones that ant Brit would be glad to call their own.  

Coffee Slingers
Homepage
Map
Blogspot
Cafevoke review

----------


## Martin

maybe this is a faux pas for the coffee purist... but can i get a frappe at _coffee slingers_?

-M

----------


## OKCCrime

> maybe this is a faux pas for the coffee purist... but can i get a frappe at _coffee slingers_?


Sacre bleu! That is analogous to asking for ketchup in a 5 star French restaurant. 

Anyway, I don't think so.

----------


## Karried

Party foul... Gasp! 

Lol.. I actually have no idea.. 

I'm happy getting coffee at McDonald's - who am I to say?

----------


## Martin

: ( aww shucks.

so they won't take a couple shots of espresso, mix it with milk, ice, etc. and whirl it around in a blender for me. travesty! what does a guy have to do to get some ketchup in this joint!?!

-M

----------


## Karried

I invited the owner to come and say hi here so maybe we can ask him!

----------


## lpecan

I think the owner is a she. In any case, I definitely recommend this place. This is a real coffee shop whose main focus is coffee. And its VERY VERY good. I had to stop myself from going in this week too many times because I was afraid I would creep out the staff.

----------


## Karried

This from the blog:




> we are open and operational, slinging coffee and pastries for ya'll for real now...Saturday was our first day. Thank you Oklahoma City, all the people who have supported us, fed us,our families our damn hard working selves, patient bosses of day jobs and the roaring enthusiasm of good coffee which is why we are doing this in the first place.
> 
> my wonderful wifey,mellie mel, the mastermind work monster behind this thing....tough as nails and a true natural artist....she can sing the blues too, ask her...


So, I'm not sure who is the owner but I invited them anyway!

----------


## OKCCrime

> This is a real coffee shop whose main focus is coffee. And its VERY VERY good.


Some clarification needed. Now there are coffee shops that serve good American style drip coffee and there are coffee shops that serve good espresso coffee drinks. While the best shops master both, many joints will focus on espresso drinks to the detriment of the drip coffee because, I believe, the former is where more money is made. I drink (and buy) so much coffee that in order to avoid depleting my wallet, I'm almost exclusively a drip coffee man. To which type of coffee drink do you refer?

----------


## lpecan

I think "mellie mel" is probably the same melody who just posted in the AAlley thread. In any case, all should support this place. Its a great shop and the more people come down to AAlley the more foot traffic there will be and the more new stuff will pop up. 




> To which type of coffee drink do you refer?


I'm talking espresso I guess. That's all I drink. I do know they do all French press coffee for the drip-lovers out there. If you are just getting into coffee, or you think you never liked espresso because you tried to down a 5oz double espresso that was charred (or bold, as they put it) from a big chain, go order a double espresso.  You won't be disappointed.

Easy on the wallet? I don't know anywhere that charges more than two bucks for a double shot. I guess if you do some kind of fufu drink it gets expensive, but if that's the case you should skip the formalities and just go buy a milkshake.

----------


## OKCCrime

> ... a double shot. I guess if you do some kind of fufu drink it gets expensive, but if that's the case you should skip the formalities and just go buy a milkshake.


For me, it's drip or fufu coffee (when I can afford it). I avoid espresso shots because I just don't need any more hair on my chest (or anywhere else for that matter). 

Careful not to drink too many espressos or else suffer the fate of this girl.

----------


## FritterGirl

I've been twice this week, and have been really impressed both times.

I drink two types of coffee:

1.  the swill we brew up each morning that comes from the gigantic red plastic container in which I dump so much pre-flavored non-dairy crap that the end product barely resembles anything remotely close to coffee;

2.  real coffee with real steamed milk made from a real barrista who knows what they're doing.

Coffee Slammers definitely fits this second bill.  I think I stated in an earlier thread that I am so burned out on Starbucks I can't stand going anymore (my husband loves it).  And sorry, Java Dave fans, I like the downtown locations, and will occasion it for lunch, but I cannot stand their coffee - it's too oily and it all tastes like coconuts.

The coffee I had at Coffee Slammers is reminiscent of a good Mexican or European cafe-style pour.  Deep rich coffee, just bitter enough, full-bodied with a light nuttiness.  No flavorings of any kind are needed.  I still have to have my usual splenda (although raw sugar on occasion will also fit the bill).

In all, I've gotta say, it was a great cup of Joe.  And, I didn't mind at all the 12 oz. servings, as I would rarely drink more than that on any day.

----------


## aboatman

I enjoy their coffee. I had a good cup here. Strong smooth brew with a lively flavor. 
I like the location and setting, the windows are great.

----------


## lpecan

> Careful not to drink too many espressos or else suffer the fate of this girl.


Haha. I can't tell you how many times I've done that. Though I have never gone to the hospital, I've had the espresso fever many times. Its crazy. You get really  cold and can't stop shivering. Your mouth is really dry and you can actually hear your heart pounding. Not good.

I typically do a double in the morning and a double in the afternoon. I typically pull them myself, but there's something fun about having someone else make you coffee, not to mention the fact that coffee shops have such diverse character.


Don't worry about the hair. Its a good thing!

----------


## OKCCrime

> Haha. I can't tell you how many times I've done that. Though I have never gone to the hospital, I've had the espresso fever many times. Its crazy. You get really  cold and can't stop shivering. Your mouth is really dry and you can actually hear your heart pounding. Not good.


Wow, I didn't actually believe that such a thing could actually happen. I thought the article was a hoax.

Let us know if your addiction gets worse. I'm sure that I can get a couple OKCTalkers together for an intervention if necessary. Actually, I'm going to go and talk to the baristas at Coffee Slingers and tell them to cut you off after two double espressos. And I thought I was an addict  :Smile:

----------


## BailJumper

Yippie, they've got wireless Internet!

Stopped by for a Chia(sp) Tea with vanilla. It was soooooo good.

Really liked the potential of the place. I think it needs more tables (and cooler/hipper tables). Lots of local artwork on the walls would be cool too. I could even see some evening live music for a nice touch. Food items were sparce and very high in fat/calories for the most part. I'd add some fresh fruit to the selection and sandwiches once things get going well.

But, all that aside, I liked it and would go back.

The bike shop next door is way cool also.

----------


## FritterGirl

> Yippie, they've got wireless Internet!
> 
> Stopped by for a Chia(sp) Tea with vanilla. It was soooooo good.


LOL!!  Sorry, I normally hate picking out misspellings, but this one was too good to pass up! 

The yummy spiced tea is called (and spelled) CHAI (like Thai).

Now, if you really want to grow hair (or something else) on your head - and not just your chest - then a CHIA would be the perfect thing to order.

----------


## metro

I wonder if the inventor of the Chia pet has a cha cha cha chia house? You know, build an adobe house and then spray the lawn hose on it then get a giant pack of chia seeds and spread em on the house.

----------


## lpecan

> Wow, I didn't actually believe that such a thing could actually happen. I thought the article was a hoax.
> 
> Let us know if your addiction gets worse. I'm sure that I can get a couple OKCTalkers together for an intervention if necessary. Actually, I'm going to go and talk to the baristas at Coffee Slingers and tell them to cut you off after two double espressos. And I thought I was an addict


Nah... that wouldnt help. It rarely happens. In fact, it only happens intentionally. I'm a night-student, so when I rekindle my youth and pull an all-nighter, 6-7 espressos is the only way to go. If you start drinking at like 9, you feel good till about 4. After that, 4-10am are rarely fun, especially since you are at work by then. I guess since I so infrequently get drunk, I feel the need to have some other unhealthy addiction. At least alcohol doesnt change the color of your teeth.

I actually have friends I went to college with that are worse. We found a classic la pavoni europiccola machine back then at a thrift store which started our problem.  One of them took a road trip a few months ago, and would have to call me every two to three hours to guide him to an espresso join in such urban metropoleis as Rolla, Mo.

Unfortunately, I've never been to a good shop in a small town. Good [espresso] shops go out of business a lot because good beans are expensive. Good baristi are expensive and even the best barista with the best equipment will have to pour out shots now and then. In a world of 20 oz mocha latti, its tough to taste a good shot over a mediocre one, and often the investment in pulling that good shot gets little to no return.

I guess thats why I am so adamant about supporting good coffee shops (I think now 20&#37; of my posts on this site are about the subject). I also think that its great that there are three very good shops here in town. I think there's (in my unprofessional opinion) only one decent one in Houston, and only two in Austin. I'd urge people to try it, and see what they're missing.  The part of town where coffeeslingers is will be a tough market, with Java Dave's, Uncommon Grounds, Starbucks, the Buzz, The upcoming coffee shop in Maywood park, etc, all within a mile. We'll have to see.

----------


## OKCCrime

> The part of town where coffeeslingers is will be a tough market, with Java Dave's, Uncommon Grounds, Starbucks, the Buzz, The upcoming coffee shop in Maywood park, etc, all within a mile. We'll have to see.


Although I didn't talk about it in my original post, I thought the same thing. I was trying to figure out to which customers Coffee Slingers is trying to cater. I think that the crowd that picks up coffee on the way to work is not likely. The street parking is awful on weekdays and without a dedicated lot, people will go to Java Daves one block east just for the sake of convenience (not quality for sure). Moreover, there is little reason for the hospital lunch crowd to stop by, given Coffee Slingers limited food choices. It seems their only reliable/repeat customers will be office workers on Broadway willing to walk over. I don't know how many that is or will be after all the construction in the area finishes up, but hopefully it will be enough. I wonder if the business owner had an actual business plan that outlined a strategy or if it was a fly by the seat of the pants approach. Too bad we never heard from the owner or employees for that matter.

----------


## lpecan

> Although I didn't talk about it in my original post, I thought the same thing. I was trying to figure out to which customers Coffee Slingers is trying to cater. I think that the crowd that picks up coffee on the way to work is not likely. The street parking is awful on weekdays and without a dedicated lot, people will go to Java Daves one block east just for the sake of convenience (not quality for sure). Moreover, there is little reason for the hospital lunch crowd to stop by, given Coffee Slingers limited food choices. It seems their only reliable/repeat customers will be office workers on Broadway willing to walk over. I don't know how many that is or will be after all the construction in the area finishes up, but hopefully it will be enough. I wonder if the business owner had an actual business plan that outlined a strategy or if it was a fly by the seat of the pants approach. Too bad we never heard from the owner or employees for that matter.


I remember reading somewhere that it was financed by the owner of the cardinal engineering building, and I know it has been planned for a long time. Like I've indicated, if they can draw in the quality crowd, it is likely to work. Also, I'd give it some time, since if AAlley becomes lively at night between RedPrime and Tenth, a good coffee shop could do very well.I imagine they are counting on two types of people. A) people like me who used to drive 7 mi to Coco Flow to get a good shot and B) people coming off I-235 at 10th. Parking may hurt (B) though. I also think they'll need some decent outside seating in order to make it attractive. I really think it can work, depending on if AAlley rents are as ridiculous as BT rents, since BT developers seem content to sit on vacant proerties hoping for a big payday. If they're not, maybe you'll see a lot of places do well. For property owners in AAlley, its good if theie is more business there, so maybe its in there interests to help places like this survive.


I hope it works!

----------


## Jeopardude

I went to Coffee Slingers a few weeks ago. It was the best latte I've had in OKC bar none. I'll probably stop there any time I'm running erands or doing anything in OKC.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

Don't forget about their new "happy hour" from 12-2 daily.

----------


## GWB

Yesterday I decided to go in and order me a cappuccino.  I've been looking forward to going there since it opened up, especially after reading some of the positive comments here.  Well, I guess my taste in coffee is somewhat different than some of you who seem to think that Coffee Slingers makes a decent latte and cappuccino.  My experience was different.

First off, I ordered a short, double shot cap, dry.  They don't have short sizes, in fact, they don't have small sizes either.  All of their coffee drinks come in 12 oz cups.  That's OK I suppose, but not typical of how most coffeehouses throughout the US serve their coffee drinks.  Anyway, the cap I got was not hot, it was very warm, but nowhere near the 150-155 degrees that it should have been.  

Second, I asked for a dry cap (meaning extra foam), but what I got had VERY little foam in it.  Not only was there a small amount of foam in it, there was way too much milk in it.  Basically, what they served me was a latte, not a cap.

Third, the coffee itself did not have a very strong taste to it.  To me it had a licorice taste to it and lacked the bold, rich, smooth, caramelly flavor that a good cap should have.  I suppose a lot of people prefer a less bold tasting cap, but for me, I like it to have a rich bold taste to it.  

Not related to the coffee, but I was unimpressed with the breakfast danish they offered there--not a lot of variety either.  Hopefully, as time goes on they'll find some better products to serve.  

I really didn't get the sense that the people who run this place have a business plan that they are adhering to.  OKCCrime made a similar observation.  It seems they are kind of doing a "trial and error" thing *hoping* to make it work.  If they want to become a successful coffeehouse they need to give their customers a reason to WANT to go back.  There was nothing that made me want to go back after my first visit there.  I think the place has a lot of potential, it's a nice looking place, a little plain looking, but that's something that can easily be adjusted as time goes on.  

I really hope they make it.  It would be nice to have a cool place where we can get our coffee fixes downtown rather than having to go to Starbucks for it.  I know there's Java Daves, but......

----------


## metro

Off topic and probably irrelevant, their sign out front looks like they did it themselves as well. Basically it looks like they ordered the vinyl letters from a shop and decided to save the $20 bucks and put it on themselves instead of having the pro's do it. The letters are crooked and look funny if you're walking/driving by.

----------


## mecarr

I went there a while back and got a Chai.  They said they would make it "authentic", which was okay by me because I assumed all the other chais I have had in my life were authentic too. Unfortunately, this chai wasn't that good. It had no sweet flavor to it at all. Basically it tasted like spicey milk.  Maybe this is the way "authentic" chais are suppose to taste, but they should realize that most people who order Chais order them based on their experience with Chais from the past. I've never had a Chai that tasted like the one at coffee slingers.

I think the place is clean looking, but too plain. Not enough character. Compare this place to the Beatnix Cafe on 13th and Broadway. That place has character oozing from every corner, it has a definite theme to it. I think one problem Coffee Slingers has with their place is the same problem Brew Ha Ha had, in that it is too big. I think the best coffee shops are ones that have a small, huddled feel to it. Coffee Slingers isn't as big as Brew HaHa, but it's still big for a coffee ship, and unless there are a ton of people in it, it feels desolate.

I was really looking forward to going to Coffee Slingers, and the people that work there were nothing short of nice and pleasant. If I do go back next time I hope that I come away with a better opinion.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

Metro -

Their sign is on the way.  Yes, they did do that themselves but just because that is only part of the work to be done.

 Here is what the sign will look like.

----------


## metro

Gotcha, thanks for the heads up. In that case it won't be so bad if it's only temporary.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

> I think the place is clean looking, but too plain. Not enough character. Compare this place to the Beatnix Cafe on 13th and Broadway. That place has character oozing from every corner, it has a definite theme to it. I think one problem Coffee Slingers has with their place is the same problem Brew Ha Ha had, in that it is too big. I think the best coffee shops are ones that have a small, huddled feel to it. Coffee Slingers isn't as big as Brew HaHa, but it's still big for a coffee ship, and unless there are a ton of people in it, it feels desolate.


 I think it is important to realize that Coffee Slingers style is new to OKC while at the same time hip and in style for coffee industry favorites in the Northwest and across the country.

I like to think of it as refreshing for the OKC market - something away from the clutter of places like Java Dave's and others.

While I agree that shops without the array of couches and comfy arm chairs come off cold, stark, and uncomfortably big - give their chair and table a try some afternoon (hopefully after the loud banging from upstairs goes away!) with a book and a cup of coffee and see what you think.

----------


## jenni_duncan

I don't consider myself a expert on the subject by any means, so please take this as you will.  Coffee Slingers is a delightful change because they don't look like any other shop in town, or operate like one.  The owner is a champion barista, meaning she has competed, and to my knowledge won, a few barista competions and is trying to train all her employes to embrace traditional, purest espresso.  If you have ever been, or are planning a trip, to Portland or Seattle, home to American Espresso, please check out Stumptown.  They are one of the leading independent coffeeshops in the Northwest and you will quickly see that Coffee Slingers is trying to embody that NW Coffee atmosphere.  Its very refreshing to see a shop like that in OKC, it means we're growing and expanding our horizons.  I wish them all the best.  By the way they do have a designated parking lot in the back...

----------


## lpecan

> I don't consider myself a expert on the subject by any means, so please take this as you will.  Coffee Slingers is a delightful change because they don't look like any other shop in town, or operate like one.  The owner is a champion barista, meaning she has competed, and to my knowledge won, a few barista competions and is trying to train all her employes to embrace traditional, purest espresso.  If you have ever been, or are planning a trip, to Portland or Seattle, home to American Espresso, please check out Stumptown.  They are one of the leading independent coffeeshops in the Northwest and you will quickly see that Coffee Slingers is trying to embody that NW Coffee atmosphere.  Its very refreshing to see a shop like that in OKC, it means we're growing and expanding our horizons.  I wish them all the best.  By the way they do have a designated parking lot in the back...


I think that's exactly the point. The owner's vision is to keep the shop different. While i wouldnt try to excuse a cap with too much milk, the philosophy there is to keep things authentic even if that's not what's popular. I think they do this not because they are turning their nose up at the masses, but because there are so many other shops catering to whats popular. They are not going to be able to compete in the coventional shop market. At the moment, they really are the only shop of its kind in okc.

Also, they actually sold out of their favorite espresso blend, so Id urge another try for the individual with the cap.

Lastly, they are having a guest barista from their roaster, barefoot roasters, pull some this friday and saturday night, so if you haven't given this place a try, tha might be a good time.

----------


## OKCCrime

> I think that's exactly the point. The owner's vision is to keep the shop different.


Yes, I admire that and it seems like there is a path to business success for them in it. Consider the analogy of the Toyota Scion. The majority of people hate those boxy little cars, and call them ugly. However, some people are so totally jazzed by those cars that they become Toyota fanatics. Although the total number of fanatics is small, Toyota has entirely captured this nitch market and thus it is a profitable enterprise. 

If Coffee Slingers can totally jazz a nitch coffee market (espresso drinkers I'm guessing), they should be able to make a go at it. However, I would suggest that they put a big big sign on the counter that says "This ain't your typical coffee shop. Don't order coffee here! Try an espresso or latte or Chai tea. If you don't like it, we'll brew you up a coffee for free." That way they can convert customers to their vision. *They need to shout their vision from the rooftops* else suffer the critical comments of the masses who have already bowed down to Starbuck's vision.

Business is about customers. There just aren't that many coffee drinkers in OKC that are tuned into the "hip style of the Northwest". Coffee Slingers needs to be lancing a crusade, which means tons of customer service, interaction, education and lots of publicity. Unfortunately, I don't see any of this happening yet. *The owner should be on this forum telling us about her vision*! Someone tell her to stop by!

----------


## EvokeCoffee

> *The owner should be on this forum telling us about her vision*! Someone tell her to stop by!


I am sitting at Coffee Slingers as I type.  I will mention it to Melody and invite her to join OKCTalk.

----------


## BailJumper

I noticed Java Dave's is micro managing again. They have new parking rules as to where you can park based on how long you're going to be in the cafe. I even heard them call out car tags/descriptions the other day on the PA and tell the owner's their car had been parked in the one hour too long and they need to move or be towed.

This from a cafe that is in no hurry to clean tables, the coffee is blah and the food is lately only decent. Staffing seems to be thier biggest issue. Every time I go in there it is new people and most are either rude or indifferent.

I love the energy Melody puts into Coffee Slingers and I'm glad it's got the small but growing feel. I can't wait to see how it will have changed (for the better) in a year or so.

----------


## OKCCrime

> I noticed Java Dave's is micro managing again. They have new parking rules as to where you can park based on how long you're going to be in the cafe. I even heard them call out car tags/descriptions the other day on the PA and tell the owner's their car had been parked in the one hour too long and they need to move or be towed.


That is amazing! Talk about failing to cater to the needs of customers. That just has to kill their customer base. 




> This from a cafe that is in no hurry to clean tables, the coffee is blah and the food is lately only decent. Staffing seems to be thier biggest issue. Every time I go in there it is new people and most are either rude or indifferent.


Some time ago, I walked out of Java Daves swearing to never to return for similar reasons.




> I love the energy Melody puts into Coffee Slingers and I'm glad it's got the small but growing feel. I can't wait to see how it will have changed (for the better) in a year or so.


I have high hopes too.

----------


## jenni_duncan

This thread has been the best part of my day! For a city with 1.5+/- million people and only a handful of independant coffeeshops, my husband and I were worried that our addictions to high quality espresso would not be met. However since we arrived in OKC a little over a month ago we have been delightfully shocked. Not only do we have great local shops, Slingers and Coco Flow being our personal favorites, but we have people talking, caring even, about the current and future of coffee in our great city. Five years ago I told my husband I would never move to OKC because it had nothing to offer, yet after being here a few short weeks, I concede that I _may_ have been wrong, and happly so.  I have high hopes for this city and its budding coffee enthusiasts.

----------


## lpecan

""

----------


## lpecan

Oh and @whomever said we should get Melody to this board. She's posted once: http://www.okctalk.com/okc-metro-are...lley-news.html ... I guess its just a matter of evoke getting her back on here. 

I can't say how excited I am about all these people interested in coffee. Maybe someone can get someone from coco flow to post too!

-----

Also as an aside, referencing an above post. They are currently getting most of their pastries from Big Sky. They are waiting for Prairie Thunder to open, and maybe then they'll have a greater selection.

----------


## Karried

lol, my mouth is watering just reading about all these coffee posts ...

----------


## jbrown84

Do they have wireless?  Because when I was there, it was password protected and I didn't see any mention of it in the store.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

Hey Jbrown - just ask one of the baristas.  They will give you the password!

----------


## OKCCrime

> Hey Jbrown - just ask one of the baristas.  They will give you the password!


For easy reference, why don't you post the password here  :Smile:

----------


## jbrown84

Why have a password?  I'm in the store, I bought something, I should be able to just get on there.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

It is just a way to keep people from squatting...  

The password is coldbrew

----------


## OKCCrime

> The password is coldbrew


I was joking!  :Sofa:

----------


## EvokeCoffee

I don't think it is to much of a secret - they will tell you right out!

----------


## GWB

> Why have a password?  I'm in the store, I bought something, I should be able to just get on there.


So tell us, jb84, what was your experience like at Coffee Slingers today?  DId you have a coffee drink?  Anything to eat?  I'm curious if you had a better experience there than I did last week.

----------


## BailJumper

I did ask about the Internet and was told it was available.

The only problem I see with squatters is that there are actually very few tables in the place. I'd add more tables and welcome the squatters - makes the place look busy and it's not like they are getting free refills. Java Daves is full of squatters and their business is great (I'm still not sure why as it took 22 minutes to get my breakfast sandwich the other day).

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Why have a password?  I'm in the store, I bought something, I should be able to just get on there.





> I did ask about the Internet and was told it was available.
> 
> The only problem I see with squatters is that there are actually very few tables in the place. I'd add more tables and welcome the squatters - makes the place look busy and it's not like they are getting free refills. Java Daves is full of squatters and their business is great (I'm still not sure why as it took 22 minutes to get my breakfast sandwich the other day).


Because squatters can sit in the parking lot, or across the street if they've got a Pringles can handy.

----------


## jbrown84

> So tell us, jb84, what was your experience like at Coffee Slingers today?  DId you have a coffee drink?  Anything to eat?  I'm curious if you had a better experience there than I did last week.


A posted a quasi-review in the "good coffee shops?" thread.  Basically it came off pretentious to the point that I felt uncomfortable asking about the password.

----------


## GWB

> A posted a quasi-review in the "good coffee shops?" thread.  Basically it came off pretentious to the point that I felt uncomfortable asking about the password.


Thanks for telling me about the "good coffee shops" thread.  Didn't know about it.  I'll check it out now.

----------


## OKCCrime

Coffee Slingers is now officially the hippest coffee shop in town.

I spotted Wayne Coyne and his wife getting a cup of java Sunday morning.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

> Coffee Slingers is now officially the hippest coffee shop in town.
> 
> I spotted Wayne Coyne and his wife getting a cup of java Sunday morning.


 Hey Crime - I thought it alreayd was the hippest in town - we all go there!  Maybe Coyne finally realized it needed to be there!

----------


## OKCCrime

> Hey Crime - I thought it alreayd was the hippest in town - we all go there!  Maybe Coyne finally realized it needed to be there!


Well, let's just say that for OKC, there is *no one* more hip than Wayne. If they were smart, they would have made him the customer of the week and slapped his photo on the wall (not this guy - even though this guy does look hip).

----------


## metro

no kidding, OKC Crime, that would have been a great move for them.

----------


## mcbee04

You've got to come in every day to get "Customer of the Week" status. Maybe if he visits more often. . .

----------


## OKCCrime

> You've got to come in every day to get "Customer of the Week" status. Maybe if he visits more often. . .


Don't be silly! Wayne deserves customer of the year for just one visit. :Smiley208:

----------


## EvokeCoffee

:Butbutbut: : I want to be customer of the week....

----------


## yadillah nai

the pro cons teehee

----------


## yadillah nai

the press method has,after painstaking research,won my palate and my nervous system over...

----------


## EvokeCoffee

It is nice, huh?  I can't remember the last time I had a cup out of a brewer - although I am not against brewed coffee via brewer one bit!

It is amazing, however, the differences of the same coffee prepared in different ways.  It is worth the try!

----------


## OKCCrime

Today! Even if though they have the date wrong  :Smile:

----------


## EvokeCoffee

You're right!  I did not even notice that after all the days I have looked at those posters!

The latte art demo should be interesting for those that are interested.  Not sure how everything else will go.

----------


## yadillah nai

"doing things themselves"... is this meant to be a negative criticism, is it some how more evolved or something to pay supposed experts to do everything? Sounds like another dependency to pay for out of pocket...The deep philosophical drive train and it's linkages of polished disposable income...Is this a club that is not measuring up or a coffee shop? Flaws are interesting, aren't they..irresistibly so...god bless, rise humans...

----------


## metro

what???

----------


## Chefdavies

I know the owner pretty well. I'm glad she is doing so good. I know she was featured in "barista" magazine awhile back. I never saw the magazine but, as I see if  you can make it into a publication under your profession there is something to be said about you.

I guess i'm not as cultured as some, so the "short, double shot cap, dry" sounds to me like a computer terminology. I talked with the owner and she is passionate about "real coffee." And bringing this idea to OKC. She has done alot of research into oklahoma and OKC. I hope she can achieve greatness!

----------


## OKCCrime

They finally got the new sign up (or I finally noticed). It looks very cool. I saw it in the daylight but it looks like it has neon tubes. The design has a very urban feel so Metro will be pleased as plum even though he hasn't understood a single thing that yadillah nai has uttered on this thread.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Well, *yadillah nai* IS dyslexic. So there's no telling what he really meant.

----------


## yadillah nai

dysflexible,I pr3f3r...love you all...be proud of your oklahoma!!

----------


## metro

> They finally got the new sign up (or I finally noticed). It looks very cool. I saw it in the daylight but it looks like it has neon tubes. The design has a very urban feel so Metro will be pleased as plum even though he hasn't understood a single thing that yadillah nai has uttered on this thread.


Good one. Yeah that person is hard to understand.

I'm glad they got a permanent sign up. I thought I saw it in the far background of another pic someone posted. Hopefully it will help draw people that otherwise wouldn't know it's there. Glad to see AA coming up in the downtown scene. I just wish we had some real retail in AA besides CD Warehouse. They are true pioneers though. AA is perfect for street level retail district, and developers like Ruffin and Banta are trying to turn it into street level offices, stupid! :Fighting40:

----------


## yadillah nai

Yes indeed, a beautiful thing. Now we need a grocery store and for the Iguana to be open.... followed by more things to do and places to be of diversity in the great downtown of okc....Allow the aloha to flow like the good water 'steada soda
in your cellulars and melanins. god bless

----------


## metro

Went by tonight after a business meeting. A few of us guys got there at about 7:15pm only to find ourselves disappointed that the doors were already locked. They close at 7pm except on Fridays and Saturdays they are open until 10pm.

----------


## EvokeCoffee

I'm sure they will stay opened longer as they go forward in business.  The more people spend time downtown instead of elsewhere, the better!

It would be great to see them opened until midnight at some point in the future.

----------


## yadillah nai

ok, me want espresso now... see you there

----------


## alan

I've heard a lot of good things about Coffee Slingers, they seem to be creating quite a buzz.  Congrats to them and welcome!


We also own a little coffee shop in OKC.  Vintage Coffee at 150th and Western.  It's not really a trendy and edgy kind of place, more laid back and low key.  I can't do trendy + caffeine, makes me irritable! lol.

Come by and give us a shop before you decide on your favorite coffee shop.  All of our beans and Teas are organic and fairly traded and taste great, we think they are the best product in the market.  We love both brewed coffee and espresso drinks, you'll have to try both and tell us which you like better.  We also have great frou-frou drinks for those with a sweet tooth.  In fact, we created the Smooffee drink - frozen yogurt and espresso and your choice of flavor.  Perhaps you've seen the Sonic copy of it with their soft serve "ice cream" and dehydrated "espresso"?


We have couches - tables - bar stools, free wifi, fresh baked goodies from Brown's Bakery and sandwiches from Kolache Kitchen.  We also have a drive-thru when you are on the go.  

Anyway, sorry for advertisement, I guess I'm just jealous of the buzz that these guys are creating.  :Redface:

----------


## mcbee04

So start a thread for Vintage Coffee and get people talking about it.

----------


## FritterGirl

> I've heard a lot of good things about Coffee Slingers, they seem to be creating quite a buzz.  Congrats to them and welcome!
> 
> 
> We also own a little coffee shop in OKC.  Vintage Coffee at 150th and Western.  It's not really a trendy and edgy kind of place, more laid back and low key.  I can't do trendy + caffeine, makes me irritable! lol.


The operative words in that sentence are:  *150th and Western*.  Much of Coffee Slingers' appeal is what it represents for the downtown urban core, where many of the posters here live, work, and/or play.

I happen to live in your neck of the woods, and have tried your shop.  I wasn't wholly impressed at the time (I believe I did try the Smoofee), but am certainly willing to try it again.  I've been to Coffee Slingers on multiple occasions because of its convenience to where I work.  I hop right off the highway, run in, and have my cup of joe to go to work on.




> Anyway, sorry for advertisement, I guess I'm just jealous of the buzz that these guys are creating.


Buzz is a funny thing.  In the case of Coffee Slingers, it was built of the excitement this new concept brought to downtown.  Again, many of the folks on these boards live, work and play downtown, so the buzz got going.  As you can tell, however, buzz also goes both ways.

----------


## alan

> So start a thread for Vintage Coffee and get people talking about it.


Sure!

But only if you'll come in and then contribute to the thread!  :Bright Idea:

----------


## alan

> but am certainly willing to try it again.


  We certainly look forward to meeting you.  Let me know how things go, creative criticism is welcome!  We try real hard to put out the best product in Oklahoma.

----------


## yadillah nai

buy Everlast's "Love ,war and the ghost of Whitey Ford" in late september...check the single "Letters home from the garden of stone" on the video section of martyr-inc.com....made me want to cry if i could cry...

----------


## yadillah nai

..now me want to dance in me pajama for the bountiful tragedy inside the comedy of all our repetitive intrusive thoughts....after a four shot americano squeezes into the crowded subway system of my morning brain i can spit out talkative passenger thoughts for 40 minutes straight without bothering to  check which stop is who's and still get them all right in the pocket and on time....may the gods bless america and the world that supports us..... rise humans,rest us not long on the fattening cushions of our beloved pettiness,petting the skin off of our kenneled pet peeves.....good night

----------


## alan

hmmm, cryptic.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Not really...Just make sure you've had your coffee before reading his posts.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mcbee04

> So start a thread for Vintage Coffee and get people talking about it.


I wasn't trying to sound snarky when I wrote that. I realize now it may have come across that way. I should have thrown in a smiley or exclamation point.

 But it worked! There's a new thread for Vintage Coffee and people are leaving some good feedback.

----------


## alan

> I wasn't trying to sound snarky when I wrote that. I realize now it may have come across that way. I should have thrown in a smiley or exclamation point.
> 
>  But it worked! There's a new thread for Vintage Coffee and people are leaving some good feedback.


I didn't read snarky into it, at all.  It was a good idea actually.

 :Tiphat:

----------


## OKCCrime

Looks like someone was really upset and threw a chair through the front window of Coffee Slingers this morning. Glass went everywhere. Police were called in. All because they wouldn't serve a blended ice coffee drink to the guy (i.e., Starbuck's Frappuccino style). Argument ensued between the barista  (the owner?) and this guy about coffee philosophy. Guess that didn't go so well. Man, all this extreme heat really is affecting the way people think. Caffeine withdraw could have been a contributing factor too. I know I'm grumpy before my morning coffee, but am sure I would never go that far.    :Smile:

----------


## Martin

wow... i enjoy a frappe and haven't gone there mainly for that reason... but sheesh, that's crazy.

-M

----------


## EvokeCoffee

..I'm sitting here now and the guy is here to measure and replace the window...

I wish I had as little to worry about has someone that thinks it is worth it to throw something through the window...

----------


## jbrown84

Is that actually what happened or did you just make up a funny story to go with the broken window?

----------


## Midtowner

That's just amazing.  Please say that the identity of the nutjob is known.  Someone that volatile does not need to be out on the street.

----------


## OKCCrime

> Is that actually what happened or did you just make up a funny story to go with the broken window?


Not sure what about the incident was _funny_. Scary actually.  Well, maybe it was my wry (and maybe inappropriate) comment about caffeine withdraw. 

I'm not sure what exactly happened. I heard it third hand from a friend of a friend who for whatever reason finds it fun to listen in on the police band early in the morning. I'm interested in crime - so I've got friends who are just _like_ that and tend to spread the word when something interesting happens. Anyway, I drove by after I heard and saw what could reasonably be a chair shaped hole in the front window of the store that wasn't there when I bought a latte yesterday.

I guess the details could be embellished or just plain wrong, but I have to say that I believe it. I recently read a Washington Post article about a disgruntled coffee shop patron in DC who was refused service when he asked for a triple shot of espresso served over ice. Apparently the ice sours the espresso, so it was a quality control issue. The patron went and blogged about the incident where he threatened to burn down the place with matches and kerosene. The owner then retaliated by threatening the blogger in the comment section of the blog with physical violence. Crazy!

Here: I found the article:
Espresso, Extra Bitter - washingtonpost.com

----------


## OKCCrime

When googling for other info about this, I found that in Cafe Evoke's blog that they have a picture of the window. The Coffee Slinger's website says nothing about it unfortunately. 

From A Thought Over Coffee: Here We Go Again...

----------


## jbrown84

If that's what really happened, then no, it's not funny.  But if it was a made up story then it was surely to make fun of the slightly snobby attitude that Coffee Slingers has about their coffee.

----------


## OKCCrime

> If that's what really happened, then no, it's not funny.  But if it was a made up story then it was surely to make fun of the slightly snobby attitude that Coffee Slingers has about their coffee.


In my original review at the top of this thread I railed against them and their philosophy. It's amazing, but I've been converted. I love their lattes. Best I've ever had. However, I still stick with my comments. The coffee they serve is awful. Portions too small, not nearly hot or strong enough. However, the espresso drinks are wonderful. Should be Espresso Slingers not Coffee Slingers -- for sure.

----------


## mcbee04

There wasn't any argument, they got broken into last night. Whoever it was came away with about $15 in change. Sucks about their window though.

----------


## mcbee04

I just called one of my good friends who is a barista there, and that's what she told me.

----------


## OKCCrime

> There wasn't any argument, they got broken into last night. Whoever it was came away with about $15 in change. Sucks about their window though.


Oh well. Guess I got suckered into believing the Frappucino story. However, it seems really stupid to break into Coffee Slingers given how open and visible their store is - right on Broadway too. Smash and grab just doesn't make sense. Moreover, what store leaves any money laying around at night? Plus, the place is probably alarmed. I'm not sure I believe anyone is that stupid. I suspect an ulterior motive. Ok, I know I watch too much CSI.

----------


## Luke

I had a latte there the other day.  And it was good.  But just good (for my tastes at least).  It had just a slightly tangy aftertaste kind of like diner coffee.  Not bad, just not the best.

----------


## mecarr

Interesting...the same thing happend to a coffee shop called Murky Coffee in Washington DC. The guy wanted his coffee a certain way and Murky wouldn't serve it, so the guy went ballistic. People really need to chill about their coffee (no pun intended).

----------


## OKCCrime

> Oh well. Guess I got suckered into believing the Frappucino story. However, it seems really stupid to break into Coffee Slingers given how open and visible their store is - right on Broadway too. Smash and grab just doesn't make sense. Moreover, what store leaves any money laying around at night? Plus, the place is probably alarmed. I'm not sure I believe anyone is that stupid. I suspect an ulterior motive. Ok, I know I watch too much CSI.


So I went to the source of this story, a friend of a friend, who listens to the police band. To the best of his recollection he heard the police called in over a violent dispute involving a chair being thrown through a window. He swears up and down on this but admits he was paying attention to another police call for a shooting near a school. Apparently, the Frappucino Theory was a construct of my friend to get me interested - knowing I like Coffee Slingers, even with their no frappe some-call-it-snobism policy.

I don't really know this guy well, but he has passed on accurate and timely info before. That being said, and having thought about it some more, I highly doubt even the stupidest criminal would smash through a big window and crawl through glass shards for the hopes of finding money in a coffee shop on a brightly-lit well-trafficked street. Much more likely a smash and grab attempt would have targeted the bike shop next door. Those bikes sell for close to $1,000 and wouldn't necessarily be that hard to offload. A bike would make a good get away vehicle too.

Mcbee04, I bet that the barista you called was probably told by the owner it was a break-in, especially if it was the owner in the altercation, to avoid the embarrassment.

My money is on a violent dispute (over coffee?), or just someone with a (coffee?) grudge vandalizing the store. Straight up robbery is very low on my list of reasonable explanations.

----------


## mecarr

> .
> 
> My money is on a violent dispute (over coffee?), or just someone with a (coffee?) grudge vandalizing the store. Straight up robbery is very low on my list of reasonable explanations.


Straight up robbery may be low on my list of reasonable explanations too, but even lower is the story about a guy getting enraged over ice coffee and taking a bar stool and crashing it into their window, right in front of them...

----------


## BailJumper

> So I went to the source of this story, a friend of a friend, who listens to the police band.


OKCCRIME, what is your friend using to listen to the police band radio?

My grandfather used to love to sit and listen to the police band. Even more so than the TV or radio for his entertainment.

However, a couple of years ago he put the Radio Shack scanner away because OCPD had gone to a different technology. Gramps inquired with Radio Shack but was told there are no retail police scanners that will now pick up their dispatches.

I'd love to surprise him this Christmas with a radio that will do the trick. Any ideas?

----------


## Midtowner

BailJumper,

RadioShack is no longer a place you can expect to find anyone who actually knows what they're talking about.  Trust me.  I worked there for over 8 years.  There are people who know, but they are now few and far between.  At any rate, after a quick bit of Googling, I have the solution from a pretty credible source.  I'll credit the answer to Skip Sanders on the Radio Reference.com board.




> What they're telling you is that no scanner, including yours, can receive 'provoice' signals. It's a modulation/encoding scheme that's not public, not licensed to scanner makers, and available only by buying a commercial radio designed for it.
> 
> IF you buy a Pro-Voice capable commercial radio, and IF you can get all the programming info you need for it, and IF it can be programmed on the particular system to receive without ever transmitting to the system to affiliate (some systems, this is not possible), and IF they aren't using special features like ESK that prohibit even a commercial ProVoice radio from working unless it has the special secret key they have for the system, and IF they aren't encrypting the signals on top of everything else, you could monitor the system.
> 
> Expensive, and tricky. And may or may not be possible.


-- He has a HAM license, so I assume the man knows what he's talking about.

----------


## mcbee04

> Mcbee04, I bet that the barista you called was probably told by the owner it was a break-in, especially if it was the owner in the altercation, to avoid the embarrassment.


I'm sorry, but your friend is incorrect. The window was intact when Coffee Slingers closed that night and broken when my friend (a manager) opened the next morning. She just spent this morning convincing FOX news that their source on the incident was unreliable to say the least.

----------


## OKCCrime

> I'm sorry, but your friend is incorrect.


Friend of a friend. Like I said. I don't know the guy very well.




> What is your friend using to listen to the police band radio?


Absolutely no idea, and from what I understand he's not interested in sharing. Hell, for all I know he could be getting his info through a friend in the force. Or he could even be making it all up. I wouldn't put it past him.




> Straight up robbery may be low on my list of reasonable explanations too, but even lower is the story about a guy getting enraged over ice coffee and taking a bar stool and crashing it into their window, right in front of them.


 :Sofa:  Agreed, I think I fell for the Frappucino Theory. A normal dispute ending in a chair being thrown through a window seems much more reasonable.




> She just spent this morning convincing FOX news that their source on the incident was unreliable to say the least.


If getting tips from OKCTalk is FOX news' approach to investigative reporting, that's sad, very sad indeed.

----------


## jbrown84

Really now, what do you expect from FOX 25?

----------


## Midtowner

They obviously didn't listen when Barry Trammel clearly explained what BBSes are all about.

----------


## yadillah nai

I don't watch t.v. but did someone say that on the news... that's really funny... the truth of anything is usually very banal and run of the mill...It was just a robbery of very small change in the middle of the night....It doesn't even matter who or what...alarm laziness rectification is in order i suppose.....

----------


## yadillah nai

and a folding chair,flimsy as they are would never go through double panes, each a quarter of an inch thick with a space between them....wierd how the spicing of boring stories is almost a reflex of ours in this here modern world of instant ill communication...It's interesting to see where the collective mind goes with things....lie the old school yard "fight ,fight, fight"...where?

----------


## jbrown84

Yeah I had a feeling it was a severely embellished or made up story from the beginning.

----------


## OKCCrime

> and a folding chair,flimsy as they are would never go through double panes, each a quarter of an inch thick with a space between them....


I've seen chairs at coffee slingers that aren't folding or flimsy. Something went through that window. If your window specifications are correct, it would have had to be something big.  




> It was just a robbery of very small change in the middle of the night


For the reasons I mentioned before, I don't believe that is a plausible conclusion at all. Someone would have to be an idiot to break such large and hefty windows for the slim chance of finding cash on the premise after closing (when people typically deposit any cash in a bank, or in a locked safe!). Plus, the criminal would have had to literally crawl through tons of broken glass shards to gain entry, especially given the size of the hole. Nope, even the stupidest robber would have gone for the bike shop next door - same chances of finding cash (low) but much higher chances of getting valuable merchandise.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> and a folding chair,flimsy as they are would never go through double panes, each a quarter of an inch thick with a space between them....wierd how the spicing of boring stories is almost a reflex of ours in this here modern world of instant ill communication...It's interesting to see where the collective mind goes with things....lie the old school yard "fight ,fight, fight"...where?


You just don't know how to throw one properly.

----------


## tuck

I have had 2 windows broken by vandals in the last 30 days in or near the downtown area.  The glass company told me they had over 100 calls in July to repair these types of break-ins...all downtown to NW 23rd.

Crimes like this always increase when the weather heats up.

----------


## OKCCrime

> I have had 2 windows broken by vandals in the last 30 days in or near the downtown area.


Your place on 23rd is in a really bad part of town, so I would reasonably expect vandalism. I have the impression that Broadway is much safer - more secluded from low income - high crime neighborhoods.




> The glass company told me they had over 100 calls in July to repair these types of break-ins...all downtown to NW 23rd.


Interesting. I guess that I will have the revise my initial impressions of crime in Automobile Alley.




> Crimes like this always increase when the weather heats up.


Thus the plausibility of the Frappucino Theory.  :Smile:

----------


## tuck

Most areas in the metro have bad areas for borders.  These guys broke these windows from Reno to nw 23rd / Classen to Broadway Extension.  Very amateur and petty.

----------


## Chefdavies

I think if there was an arguement, and someone threw something through a window the police would have been called and there would be a report. There also would be one if there was a break in. Might start there.

----------


## OKCCrime

> Most areas in the metro have bad areas for borders.


No - not really. Here's the crime map of Broadway for all crimes in 2007:



As can be seen, the areas around Coffee Slingers (10th & Broadway) - and Red Prime - have pretty low crime rates. There is a slight elevation in crime rates for Automobile Alley proper. Automobile Alley is really quite safe. Especially compared to the area around Cheevers (near 23rd and Broadway). The area beginning at 23rd & Broadway and continuing NE to Paseo is just not safe at all.

----------


## alan

well that stinks.  hopefully they were able to repair the window for a reasonable price.  

whatever the reason, it's a frustrating expenditure for a new business.  well any business, really.

----------


## yadillah nai

drugs are expensive,people are desperate...

----------


## OKCMallen

> No - not really. Here's the crime map of Broadway for all crimes in 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen, the areas around Coffee Slingers (10th & Broadway) - and Red Prime - have pretty low crime rates. There is a slight elevation in crime rates for Automobile Alley proper. Automobile Alley is really quite safe. Especially compared to the area around Cheevers (near 23rd and Broadway). The area beginning at 23rd & Broadway and continuing NE to Paseo is just not safe at all.


One must go NW from 23rd and Broadway to reach Paseo.

----------


## yadillah nai

COFFEE ☆ SLINGERS  This place has wonderful everything

----------


## GWB

> COFFEE ☆ SLINGERS  This place has wonderful everything


That was not my experience when I went there.

----------


## yadillah nai

{passing along a little cutting and pasting)


 Hailing all Coffee Slingers customers,

  Taking an opportunity to thank you all for your business and for helping us support and continue to develop the availability of quality,freshly roasted coffees and hand crafted espresso in Oklahoma. We  will be roasting in the future and your continued support and positivity inspires and confirms this decision. 

                                                 Drink Coffee...
                                           Thanks,
                                                   Coffee Slingers 

        Coffee Cupping on Saturday 

COME TO THE cuPPING of the New coffees on the 6th of September...Saturday at 2 pm.. 
  come early,first come first serve ..Forward this info to your friends,neighbors and dear associates who might like to join a cupping with us or just haven't had a chance to enjoy a handcrafted espresso based beverage yet. Our website is up and functioning...Check in for info  COFFEE ☆ SLINGERS

----------


## mecarr

I spoke with a very good source that told me that Coffee Slingers is barely making it.  I really hope this place makes it as it is a great addition to Automobile Alley. I think it just shows you how hard it is to make a profit off of selling coffee, especially in this economy.

----------


## GWB

> I spoke with a very good source that told me that Coffee Slingers is barely making it.  I really hope this place makes it as it is a great addition to Automobile Alley. I think it just shows you how hard it is to make a profit off of selling coffee, especially in this economy.


Sorry, I'm afraid they aren't gonna make it.  Hate to see them fail, but from my experience, they're not very friendly, nor are they responsive to their customers suggestions, at least that's been my experience.   They recently changed to a better brand coffee for their cappuccino drinks, but the cappuccino and latte's are not very hot.  I asked if I could get my cappuccino a little bit hotter next time I came in, the guy that served me became very defensive and told me that "this is the way it's supposed to be".  Then he went on to explain why it couldn't be hotter, blah, blah, blah.  I've been drinking cappuccino's for thirty years, and have been in coffee houses all over the United States, and that was the first time I've ever heard anyone tell me why a cappuccino had to be 145 degrees.  If Coffee Slingers wants to do it "their way" and not give customers what they want, sadly, they aren't going to be around long.  I hope they don't go out of business, but if they do, they have no one to blame but themselves.

----------


## jbrown84

I also had somewhat unfriendly service, and was unable to find the WiFi password anywhere.

I wish them luck, though.  They bring a lot to A-Alley.

----------


## yadillah nai

...coffee slingers is not a democracy, it is a craft and quality driven business....rumours are driven by dinosaur chauffeurs with the obstinate intransigence of thumbscrewed habit enamoured of their employers until the bitter end...

----------


## yadillah nai

..and I lub der cappuchinos

----------


## jbrown84

Oh it's a democracy all right, and I'll vote with my wallet.

----------


## Karried

> ...coffee slingers is not a democracy, it is a craft and quality driven business


 
With that philosophy, Soon to be Out of Business

----------


## bluedogok

> With that philosophy, Soon to be Out of Business


A place has to be "exceptional" to survive with that philosophy, there aren't too many "Soup Nazi" places that survive unless they are exceptional. It doesn't sound like this place is.

----------


## yadillah nai

I love the coffee slinging samurais Karli,James and Mother Mel..just a strong opinionated onion i am,sauteed with a little garlic..speaking of...here's some food love....
chop some garlic and jalapenos with a big chopper while a loved one grates a whole wedge of romano or parmesan, then as the chinese say "ba suoyoude fangzai yiqi" in a big pot of already drained al dente noodles with a balance of fresh tomatos to your own taste...remember the only thing that is cooked in this are the noodles.....and then sleep well, get up and stand in line at Coffee Slingers at 6:30 am with us...you can add copped red onion,not much and som fresh basil of course..blessings rise humans

----------


## yadillah nai

..sorry,that is chopped, red onion,for all the pedantic editors trolling for typos...blessings

----------


## yadillah nai

..what's the better brand of coffee,anyway? There have been other roasters featured, but no switch...there is a relationship of almost 5 years with Barefoot to consider...loyalty is freedom.... I hope they ain't goin' nowhere....after all, they need time to improve their attitudes, right ?  blessings...

----------


## yadillah nai

duh ,I am an idiot...olive oil,olive oil olive oil....add that in the mix also...the most important ingredient of all...

----------


## GWB

Could you interpret your babble so that the rest of us can make sense of it?

----------


## OKCTalker

GWB: What's so hard to understand?

----------


## BailJumper

It's like Dr. Seus on crack.

I was a big fan and have met the lady owner, but I too see the writing on the wall.

There is never a line at Coffee Slingers and I go by every morning. They have no drive thru and for owners who think they know how coffee is supposed to be made, I don't hear rave reviews.

Really too bad. I secretly hoped they would give Java Dave's a run for their money.

----------


## Karried

> what's the better brand of coffee,anyway? There have been other roasters featured, but no switch...there is a relationship of almost 5 years with Barefoot to consider...loyalty is freedom.... I hope they ain't goin' nowhere....after all, they need time to improve their attitudes, right ? blessings...


With posters like this pulling for them, how can they fail?

----------


## yadillah nai

...no where to go but nasty ,that ain't no thought strength...

----------


## mecarr

I've driven by there some nights and they are closed an hour before the closing time on the sign. I rarely see lines. I think the problem is that the space is too big. Coffee shops aren't suppose to be really spacious. Moreover, they make their things very uniquely, to the point where it's materially different from what people are expecting.

----------


## BG918

I like Coffee Slingers and go by usually once a week.  The coffee is good, IMO, and so are the blueberry muffins.  If they offered some kind of lunch, like Java Dave's, that would probably help them out.  If there were more people living in that area, which we all hope to see in the near future, they might be in a better position.

----------


## GWB

> ...no where to go but nasty ,that ain't no thought strength...


How long have you been working for Coffee Slingers?

----------


## metro

I'm not impressed with the place either. I'd like to see it survive, just to have more options in AA, but I don't see it happening. The staff is arrogant and rude and the product is not that exceptional in my opinion. The breakfast empanadas I did not care for, it tasted like an egg roll. Not exactly what I want to eat for breakfast. I agree, I too have been by several times to see it closed before the hours on the window.

----------


## yadillah nai

...go get some love...break a sweat....we don't stop...we have no fear and we move as humanified soldiers in defense of the basic goodness of the meshing flesh and spirit nonsensing our way gregariously to the finito...we love.... we struggle we fight... there is no failure... blessings on you all.. coffee fitness

----------


## Martin

errr, i'm afraid i don't quite follow your banter... cabbage crates coming over the briny?

-M

----------


## Luke

> ...go get some love...break a sweat....we don't stop...we have no fear and we move as humanified soldiers in defense of the basic goodness of the meshing flesh and spirit nonsensing our way gregariously to the finito...we love.... we struggle we fight... there is no failure... blessings on you all.. coffee fitness

----------


## jbrown84

Does he realize this stream of consciousness blabber makes me want to go to his beloved Coffee Slingers even less?

----------


## metro

> Does he realize this stream of consciousness blabber makes me want to go to his beloved Coffee Slingers even less?


I know, it's like blah blah blah blah blah.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

That is pretty cool. Project OKC. Goodlooking people in colorful clothes. Where is this coffee shop?

----------


## yadillah nai

I am sorry for being so caffeinated and phantasmagorically vocal...I didn't mean to upset anyone...see you

----------


## wsucougz

> I am sorry for being so caffeinated and phantasmagorically vocal...I didn't mean to upset anyone...see you


You're out there, no doubt, but there are some interesting thoughts in there.  You do sound like a spam-bot, though.

----------


## Martin

> i am sorry for being so caffeinated and phantasmagorically vocal...I didn't mean to upset anyone...see you


i don't think you've upset anybody, so there's no need to be sorry... you just come across as... a bit weird... that's all.

-M

----------


## ddavidson8

> i don't think you've upset anybody, so there's no need to be sorry... you just come across as... a bit weird... that's all.
> 
> -M


Don't feed the trolls guys.

----------


## Chefdavies

I feel bad if coffee slingers goes under, I know the owners and they had some great dreams. I'm sure they will make a comeback. If you fall make sure you fall on your back so you can see how to get back up.

----------


## Luke

I think he does work there.  If you do a google search for "Ian Halliday" (his handle backwards) and "coffee" you'll see some comments in response to a blog that he refers to Coffee Slingers and "we" as if he works there.

I felt Sherlock Holmes-y...

Just an observation.

----------


## Luke

By the way, I can tell you honestly that the latte I had there was the best latte I've had in my life.

----------


## GWB

> I feel bad if coffee slingers goes under, I know the owners and they had some great dreams. I'm sure they will make a comeback. If you fall make sure you fall on your back so you can see how to get back up.


Well, if you know the owners, perhaps you could tell them that if they would be a little bit more friendly to their customers, and act like they appreciated their business, then maybe they won't need to go out of business.  No reason for them too, but when a business acts like they are doing me a favor by taking MY money for their product, that's an invitation for me to go elsewhere.  They do have a good product, but their marketing is very poorly done.  It would also be nice to get a cappuccino and latte that is more than lukewarm too.  I really hope they make it, but if they don't learn a thing or two about customer satisfaction, then I'm afraid they aren't going to be around much longer.

----------


## fire121

Put down the bong........................ and step away.

----------


## yadillah nai

:Gossip:  :Gossip:  :Gossip: Barista Exchange - the world's premiere networking website for the specialty coffee industry Coffee Geeks WWW.SCAA.com  [url=http://www.foodandwine.com/articles/where-to-go-next-best-us-coffee-bars]Where to Go Next: Best U.S. Coffee Bars | Food & Wine  Gossip is a sin eat your skin

----------


## yadillah nai

:Demonslayerf:

----------


## metro

What does that link have to do with Coffee Slingers surviving?

----------


## Steve

I'm at Coffee Slingers right now and the shop is as busy if not more so than any of the long established downtown coffee shops would be at this hour. I just saw her serve about a dozen people at once, quickly, and with a smile. I've seen no sign of anyone named Yadillah or of any bongs.
 :Wink:

----------


## metro

Steve,

You should flat out ask them about the rumors, after all your the reporter!  :Smile: 

P.S. You know that I would do it if I was there.

----------


## Steve

She's a bit busy right now. But I've done some asking around earlier this week ... the info I'm getting is this board might be a little too harsh and rash in its judgment. I, of course, am shocked to hear such a thing.
 :Wink: 
Seriously though, I've seen plenty of businesses come and go. I knew early on that Brew HaHa wasn't going to make it. Coffee Slingers, from what I've seen, is doing far better and also has a patient landlord and a building that will soon be 100 percent leased.

----------


## jbrown84

Well good then.

Even if they are not for me, I hope they stay in business.  They add a lot to A-Alley and certainly fill a niche that probably isn't met by anyone else in town.

----------


## Steve

Metro, I asked Melody about the rumors on this site. She's says they're not true, and further, she finds this board to be overly negative and thus avoids it.

----------


## jbrown84

That's like a hotel or restaurant saying they refuse to read TripAdvisor or similar sites because people post negative reviews.  

I guess if you could care less about customer feedback, then stay away Melody.

----------


## metro

> Metro, I asked Melody about the rumors on this site. She's says they're not true, and further, she finds this board to be overly negative and thus avoids it.


Her loss. I know most people find this board very informative. I imagine she's just mad because of all the negative reviews of her place.

----------


## southernskye

> That's like a hotel or restaurant saying they refuse to read TripAdvisor or similar sites because people post negative reviews. 
> 
> I guess if you could care less about customer feedback, then stay away Melody.





> Her loss. I know most people find this board very informative. I imagine she's just mad because of all the negative reviews of her place.


I couldn't say that the the negative reviews of her place is the reason she stays away. Overall this board has a very negative tone to it.

----------


## metro

negative or realistic? two different things. I say this board is more informative than any other news outlet in the metro. I'd also say it has more community pride and educated citizens on local issues than anywhere else I've seen.

----------


## jbrown84

> I couldn't say that the the negative reviews of her place is the reason she stays away. Overall this board has a very negative tone to it.


I would be willing to bet it has a LOT to do with negative reviews of her business.

----------


## GWB

> negative or realistic? two different things. I say this board is more informative than any other news outlet in the metro. I'd also say it has more community pride and educated citizens on local issues than anywhere else I've seen.


I agree.  Been there three times, and while the coffee drinks were pretty good, they were always served barely above luke warm.  When I mentioned to them I got a pretty chilly look from the guy who was serving me.  I just never feel too welcome when I go there.  I really wanted to like the place, I still do, and might go back once more just to see how it is.  Hopefully, in spite of Melody's negative reaction to our comments, she'll think about it and do what a good business owner does when they really want to succeed--make the customer happy!

----------


## Karried

> I couldn't say that the the negative reviews of her place is the reason she stays away. Overall this board has a very negative tone to it.


With over 2000 posters and guests you'll find all kinds of personalities here. 

I've been on hundreds of boards. 

This one isn't much different than any of them, except we're much more active than any of the local boards. 

When you give people the power to write what they want with no accountability.. you'll get all kinds of responses. 

Just like in the real world, posters establish an online reputation and depending on how they interact with others, they are either looked at in a positive light or a negative light. 

People usually get what they give.

----------


## southernskye

> negative or realistic? two different things. I say this board is more informative than any other news outlet in the metro. I'd also say it has more community pride and educated citizens on local issues than anywhere else I've seen.


 
I will agree with you that it is informative. I have learned a lot about this town in the short time I have been here. 

Hopefully, the tone will change after this election is over.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

No, you've learned alot about the people who are on computers all the time, bad mouthing each other..I have been reading this and am also very struck by the ugliness of tone and the gossipy disparaging nonsense...Maybe too much unsupervised office time or retirement thumbwiddling perhaps judging from the posting times and frequency.I found nothing complained about here to be accurate regarding Coffee Slingers. YES I agree with the administrator's allusion and I'll take it a step further:let's start a message board with real names and watch the strong opinions falter and fade.

----------


## Generals64

O.K., what happened?....Coffee Slingers was lambasted for a couple of weeks and everyone was told they were going out of business...Did they re-open? or are they just like any other business.....Working their tails off to survive and a few just don't get their ways and they try to ruin someone.....Today, they were still opened....what happened?

----------


## MadMonk

Yeah, people stating their unvarnished opinions is such a horrible, horrible thing.

----------


## Generals64

> Yeah, people stating their unvarnished opinions is such a horrible, horrible thing.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unvarnished opinions is considered "Freedom of Speech".  In this great land we live in we have the ability to do that.  However, if you read the posts throughout this board there is every type of statement made.  I'm relatively new at this so I read and think (probably too much) but, in today's economic conditions we as Oklahomans need to support the businesses that we have in this Great State. Or leave them alone.  I have seen businesses come and go and some because of one or two mad employees.   Or, maybe someone just had a bad day.  We can voice opinions but we can also step back and just not go there anymore.  I checked a few minutes ago and found out that there is more than one coffee shop in the Downtown OKC area.....Some are making it, some are not...just don't patronize those you don't like but don't run the others business into obscurity.  We need the tax base and the people that do own or work there need a job ..... enjoy the rest of today.  If you want to bad mouth someone because you've had a bad experience, use me.....that's o.k.....but don't hurt someone's business in the open like this forum gives you or anyone else the opportunity.....No fancy quotes...just a real fact.......Have a happy holiday my friend.

----------


## mecarr

I don't think anyone here is wishing that Coffee Slingers goes under. However, many of us have argued  that there are many things they do that will make them more lilkely to go under.  I don't think it's harmful to give constructive criticism.

----------


## BailJumper

I was in the other day and was told their turnover is starting to rival that of Java Dave's.

----------


## Steve

What do you mean by "turnover"?

----------


## jbrown84

I drove by in the evening once in the last couple weeks and there seemed to be a healthy crowd there.

----------


## OKCTalker

> we as Oklahomans need to support the businesses that we have in this Great State. Or leave them alone.


You sound like someone working for a chamber of commerce where everything is all peachy keen or not mentioned at all. One of the things I find most valuable about message boards is that I'll read first-hand opinions by people with experiences, and taking everything into consideration, I'll make my decision. "Outing" a substandard business is to everyone's advantage except for the guy providing substandard service. What's wrong with that?

----------


## MadMonk

> You sound like someone working for a chamber of commerce where everything is all peachy keen or not mentioned at all. One of the things I find most valuable about message boards is that I'll read first-hand opinions by people with experiences, and taking everything into consideration, I'll make my decision. "Outing" a substandard business is to everyone's advantage except for the guy providing substandard service. What's wrong with that?


Exactly.  Nothing wrong with voicing your opinion about it if you've had bad service.  If the business is smart about it, they would take such opinions to heart and look closer at why someone had that experience.  I appreciate knowing other's experiences, both good and bad.  I'm not too concerned about someone trying to run down a business due to a grudge.  You can easily spot those types along with the cheerleaders who work there or own the business.

----------


## Spartan

> ...coffee slingers is not a democracy, it is a craft and quality driven business....rumours are driven by dinosaur chauffeurs with the obstinate intransigence of thumbscrewed habit enamoured of their employers until the bitter end...


Even though I understood about 10% of what you say, I say Touche'!

----------


## BailJumper

> What do you mean by "turnover"?


Not the freshly baked apple or cherry kind! I saw a new face and commented. Was told several people left due to "stress" from the owner. I didn't think they employed "several" people to begin with, but o'well.

I hope things are fine. I can't tell you how I am disappointed on a regular basis by Java Dave's (slow service, some unfriendly staff, always new staff, they serve fruit - like apples - with bare unwashed hands, often tables are dirty, and they are stingy with the heat after the morning rush).

----------


## Generals64

#1. I do know what it means to have employees "screw up" a perfectly good business and be the one that has to take the financial hit.  Being bad mouthed by people until the business gone and those same people were the ones calling my home wanting to buy some of the things they could not get anywhere else.
I do agree on "Freedom of Speech".  However, I don't believe in kicking someone when they are down in a public forum.  If you had a bad experience did you tell the owner first?  If you did and nothing was down about it they they deserve what they get....This is like an oxymoron as I try to take care of the experience these people had in my store but the person repeatedly bad-mouthed the business until it started stumbling and eventually fell.  Go for it but, give the old "turn the other cheek" and see what happens.

----------


## OKCTalker

Braum's used to be (still is?) notorious for slow drive-through lines. Everybody complained about it and everyone accepted it. Did anyone personally call Drew Braum?

----------


## metro

> Braum's used to be (still is?) notorious for slow drive-through lines. Everybody complained about it and everyone accepted it. Did anyone personally call Drew Braum?


Braum's seems to get worse IMO on their slow service. I've written and called them numerous times, none of them seem to care. I think Drew Braum is out of touch with reality from public statements and press releases I've read.

----------


## BailJumper

Wasn't their response to stop allowing patrons to buy groceries (milk, eggs, etc.) at the drive-thru? Which in my opinion was a terrible decision.

----------


## metro

> Wasn't their response to stop allowing patrons to buy groceries (milk, eggs, etc.) at the drive-thru? Which in my opinion was a terrible decision.


Yeah, but now they make you wait as they pretty much cook your order after you order and aren't like McDonalds with food ready to go. Almost every time I go to Braums, I have to prepare myself to pay and then wait 15 minutes. Usually they immediately have me pull over and park and they bring my food out, even if I order a basic hamburger and fries.

----------


## kevinpate

It's more than being a cooked to order difference though.  

I can't recall the last time I did not have a custom order quirk when I was at McD's, Carl's, Sonic, etc..  I do so to help assure as fresh a prep of my meal as I can influence.  Even so, every burger place I frequent in the greater metro, even if busy, will still consistently be MUCH faster than a Braum's, even a non-busy Braum's.  

I know it can't be true, but at times I'm almost ready to contemplate whether they inject a slo-mo juice into the staff.  

I like Braum's food, I even prefer it when I'm in no hurry.  But, ONLY when I have time that needs a good killing do I pull in.

----------


## jbrown84

> Yeah, but now they make you wait as they pretty much cook your order after you order and aren't like McDonalds with food ready to go. Almost every time I go to Braums, I have to prepare myself to pay and then wait 15 minutes. Usually they immediately have me pull over and park and they bring my food out, even if I order a basic hamburger and fries.


Would you rather your food not be fresh?  Braum's is nowhere near as busy as McDonald's.


@General:  It seems you have not fully embraced new media.  Blogs and message board are this generation's way of telling the owner what we think.  We don't always have time to track down their number or email and send them a personal message.  A good owner and or manager will take to heart any constructive criticism they see online.

----------


## jbrown84

> Not the freshly baked apple or cherry kind! I saw a new face and commented. Was told several people left due to "stress" from the owner. I didn't think they employed "several" people to begin with, but o'well.
> 
> I hope things are fine. I can't tell you how I am disappointed on a regular basis by Java Dave's (slow service, some unfriendly staff, always new staff, they serve fruit - like apples - with bare unwashed hands, often tables are dirty, and they are stingy with the heat after the morning rush).


Not to mention their micro-managed parking lot with signs designating "5 minute parking", "30 minute parking", "1 hour parking", etc.

----------


## metro

> Would you rather your food not be fresh?  Braum's is nowhere near as busy as McDonald's.
> 
> 
> @General:  It seems you have not fully embraced new media.  Blogs and message board are this generation's way of telling the owner what we think.  We don't always have time to track down their number or email and send them a personal message.  A good owner and or manager will take to heart any constructive criticism they see online.


No, I have embraced new media just fine, it's Braum's who hasn't embraced new media. I've griped about it online in blogs, this website and through personal contact aka snail mail and their 1800 number..

----------


## jbrown84

Wasn't talking to you.

See the "@General:"??

----------


## Generals64

you guys get after it....you let this thread (the one you used for some time) die and go back on the fifth page.  Now, you're re-working the whole thing....I understand the free complaint system and I'm probably too old to understand all that the internet has to offer.  But, I'm not too old to try and help a business in the OKC area stay alive.....you guys aren't etither...Remember what I saide, my skin's pretty thick and if you want to pick on me get after it.....But, try and work out the problems at Coffeslingers by going back and if it happens again blast them on this thread again and again...then let the management know to check the thread.....Thanks for being there....

----------


## Generals64

Today (ice and all) I'm going to go down to Coffee Slingers and I'll give an old man's opinion.  May be worthless but, I'm going talk to you guys later.

----------


## BailJumper

I know I'm holding my breath.

----------


## citizenkane

Coffee Slingers has had a solid crowd the last few times I've been there, and unlike some on this board, I've never had a bad experience.  I will continue to support this business as it undoubtedly offers the best coffee in town.  You simply cannot beat their short water americano.

----------


## Generals64

All right, I'm an old man and like my coffee straight and strong.....There were 17
people at 9:45 this morning and the coffee was made fresh.....I had a hard time though watching a guy (ordered some goofy named coffee) pay 9.65 for a coffee and a muffin.  They were very busy and very polite....even to an old guy...would I go back?  sure my coffee was $2.00 but it was fresh and strong...
But, 7-11 coffee does the same trick for me ut once again, I'm an old man....

----------


## murphyslaw

I have buddies that are "coffee snobs", as I like to call them just to give them a hard time.  But honestly, they're guys who know coffee much better than I do.  But if I were asked to bring out my own coffee snobbery and choose the top two coffee shops in downtown OKC ...

I would say Coffee Slingers ... bar none.

And second ... 1st Edition Cafe & Espresso Bar.

Ground Floor and The Buzz are a joke.

----------


## Steve

Not sure the Ground Floor is trying to be a coffee shop - it's more a restaurant that serves coffee. As for the Buzz, well, they've got a very loyal following so certainly not everyone sees them as a joke. So, what's their opinion of Java Daves and the now closed Uncommon Grounds?

----------


## GWB

> I have buddies that are "coffee snobs", as I like to call them just to give them a hard time.  But honestly, they're guys who know coffee much better than I do.  But if I were asked to bring out my own coffee snobbery and choose the top two coffee shops in downtown OKC ...
> 
> I would say Coffee Slingers ... bar none.
> 
> And second ... 1st Edition Cafe & Espresso Bar.
> 
> Ground Floor and The Buzz are a joke.


I'm from Seattle and consider myself pretty knowledgeable on this subject. I've been in countless number of coffee houses across the country and don't think that Coffee Slingers is all that great. My oldest son disagrees as he loves the place.  

I do know they've worked hard to become more friendly to their customers, but they still need to learn how to make a decent cappuccino.  Had one the other day that was filled to the brim with milk and espresso--no foam in it.  A proper cappuccino has aprox 1/3 cup of foam in it, mine barely had any foam.  The coffee roast that they use isn't a taste that I particularly care for, but obviously everyone is different about what they like and dislike.  Just my opinion of course.  Won't be going back anytime soon.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

Where do you recommend going for a good cappucino then ......?

----------


## BailJumper

> Where do you recommend going for a good cappucino then ......?


7-11 French Vanilla Cappucino!

----------


## blangtang

On xmas eve i rode the bus from the norman ou campus and got off on 4th 'n broadway.  I walked up broadway and ended up at the coffee slinger shop around 230.  there were 5 customers inside (granted xmas ever) and i ordered a drip coffee.  they didnt have that.  so i paid something like 2.42 for a french press that took 5 minutes to make.  which was fine, i was waiting to meet a relative.  

its a neat historical area, but i don't see how they pay the labor cost for the hour i was in there (2 employees) with the amount of biz they did (5 customers). let alone their other costs.

----------


## soonerguru

This thread is funny.

Here are my thoughts:

Braum's: dirty stores, slow service, food (especially hamburgers) not as good as it once was.

Coffee Slingers: very good coffee, perfunctory, sometimes even mildly hostile, service. 

The Buzz: the only walkable option in the CBD, completely inconsistent, though nice, service (is coffee even ready by 9 a.m.?), coffee average.

Java Dave's: mediocre coffee, slow service, fictional drive-thru concept.

----------


## Chicken In The Rough

The lesson here: Don't stray too far from Red Cup. It's an ugly world out there.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

It's an ugly world inside you mean.The ugly outside world gets it from somewhere.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

Works by James Drought

----------


## GWB

> Works by James Drought


What does any of that have to do with the subject on this thread?

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

read The Secret ...This author also wrote The Gypsy Moths. Probably America's best author
in my opinion. Blacklisted and dead unknown to most.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

the first chapter of this book that I mentioned has a lot to do with this thread

----------


## GWB

> the first chapter of this book that I mentioned has a lot to do with this thread


Whatever.

----------


## SavageDigital

> This thread is funny.
> 
> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> 
> ...Coffee Slingers: very good coffee, perfunctory, sometimes even mildly hostile, service.
> 
> ....Java Dave's: *mediocre coffee*, slow service, fictional drive-thru concept.


I stop by 'Slingers in the morning for a great americano, and occasionally whole beans to go. Personally, I've always found their service people to be quite polite and helpful. As for Java Dave's - mediocre is being kind.

----------


## SoonerDave

> This thread is funny.
> 
> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Braum's: dirty stores, slow service, food (especially hamburgers) not as good as it once was.
> 
> (snip)


AMEN!!!!

I'm not sure what's getting into Braum's, but they are not in touch with their retail outlets. I stopped visiting the location at SW 89th and Penn for *precisely* that reason. The store looked dirty. 

I think it may be a matter of consistency, because the Braum's at SW 119th and Western (well, a little north of there) is pretty nice, and the burgers are consistently good. 

The odd thing is that Braum's ownership is freakish about quality and process control at its dairy facility, and I can't fathom why they wouldn't be just as particular about the appearance and cleanliness of their retail stores. I'd like to blame it on franchises, but the stores are all company owned, which makes it all the more puzzling!

I'm delighted to support Braum's as an Oklahoma company and because they make really good, growth-hormone-free milk, but they'd better start paying attention to their stores...

----------


## BailJumper

I was pleased to pass by Coffee Slingers on Saturday morning while out riding my bike and there was quite the crowd inside. I'd guess at least a dozen people.

I've finally given up on Java Dave's. Everytime I go in there the staff has completely turned over. I'm told he pays around $7/hr. Obviously they do not see the value in paying a decent wage to attract/keep decent help. So many employers don't see how much it costs them to continually retrain new employees just to have them leave.

As for Braum's, don't really know why they are mentioned in a thread on coffee places. I've found them to be tolerable. Definitely a big improvement over many years ago when they started going the way of Dairy Queen.

The one by us employees mostly older adults and I think that makes a big difference.

----------


## soonerguru

I just had a terrible experience at a Braum's location. I did not receive the order I paid for, called them when I got home, and then I was told the manager was "too busy" to talk to me about making up for the wrong order. I'm totally done with Braum's. The only reason I went there in the first place was because my wife requested I do so.

----------


## ChasingEsmerelda

Some things you are saying don't quite add up...




> *They do have a good product, but their marketing is very poorly done.*


Here, you state that Coffee Slingers does in fact have a good product.




> I do know they've worked hard to become more friendly to their customers, but they still need to learn how to make a decent cappuccino. Had one the other day that was filled to the brim with milk and espresso--no foam in it. A proper cappuccino has aprox 1/3 cup of foam in it, mine barely had any foam.


Here, you attack their product. And not very well.The cappuccino is _not_ a drink of thirds. 

The SCAA defines a cappuccino as "a coffee and milk beverage that should produce a harmonious balance of rich, sweet milk and espresso. The cappuccino is prepared with one (1) single shot of espresso, textured milk and approximately 1 centimeter of foam depth (assessed vertically). A traditional cappuccino is a five- to six-ounce beverage (150 to 180ml)."

The foam depth of a cappuccino (in the above defined sense) only comes after the milk has sit and has started to separate. When you drink the cappuccino, you should be feeling thick, velvety sweet milk sweep over the tongue, not hard dry flavourless foam. 




> I'm from Seattle and consider myself pretty knowledgeable on this subject.


And where did you drink your coffee? The most respected shops (Vivace, Zoka, Victrola, Stumptown, etc.) would NOT serve a cappuccino hotter than Slingers would. Heck, a few of those shops might say that the 145-150 mark that Slingers shoots for (which is what the barista told me my drink was served at) is a little on the warm side. Milk drinks can't be served as hot as drip coffee. Why? Because milk burns that hot. You can take it down 30 degrees from there and avoid the scalded milk, sure, but then you get less texture and less sweetness.

I don't make Slingers a daily trip, it's too far out of my way. However, every time I have gone I have had coffee that is better than anywhere else in the OKC metro area. Sometimes, I've had to deal with a person behind the counter who needed a few more hours of sleep, and sometimes I've had to wait for what seemed like eternity as the poor gent behind the counter was assaulted with a large group order and had nobody else working with him, but the end result is that what is in the cup works.

Until someone else comes to town who can rock the 'spro like Slingers does, they don't need to have any concerns of going anywhere. And even if someone does do coffee as well as them, and amps up Customer Service to the next level, from what I've heard Melody is going to start roasting in house sometime this year which will make it a lot harder for anyone else to move in.

----------


## FritterGirl

I've been here several hours today.  To say it is rocking is an understatement.  The baristas haven't had much downtime. 

Students, downtown dwellers, creative folks, families, moms with strollers, bikers.  It's pretty well been non-stop since I got here about three hours ago.  In fact, when I did arrive, I couldn't even find a parking spot on either side of Broadway so had to park at a local business (closed on weekends, of course).

----------


## tuck

great to hear!!!

----------


## mcgrawsdad

Not a big coffee drinker, but rode my bike down there last week (slingers).  Enjoyed the atmosphere and the coffee was perfect temp for my taste.  The employees were not very friendly however.  I tried striking up conversation to no avail.

----------


## dncer88

I haven't been in Coffee Slingers very much, but what turned me off was their wifi policy. I was in there on a Sunday and was having a latte and wanted to look up a building address for an event I was going to later that evening. I asked for the password and was told that there's no wifi on Sunday and no exceptions.  All I wanted was to get the address of a building off their site and couldn't do it so I left. On the way out I saw the list of all the policies with their wifi and got turned off.  Sundays are supposedly "community day" but there wasn't much community in there to begin with. I ended up driving over to Red Cup. They were closed but I could still get their wifi sitting in my car.  That kind of attitude just bugged for some reason for the rest of the day. My solution is to just not go there anymore and find a place where I can use my laptop no matter what day of the week it is.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

The library has no such policy and you don't even have to buy a latte.Bring a corn syrup and caffiene seltzer and slum on the internet all day. I do.

----------


## okyeah

> I haven't been in Coffee Slingers very much, but what turned me off was their wifi policy. I was in there on a Sunday and was having a latte and wanted to look up a building address for an event I was going to later that evening. I asked for the password and was told that there's no wifi on Sunday and no exceptions.  All I wanted was to get the address of a building off their site and couldn't do it so I left. On the way out I saw the list of all the policies with their wifi and got turned off.  Sundays are supposedly "community day" but there wasn't much community in there to begin with. I ended up driving over to Red Cup. They were closed but I could still get their wifi sitting in my car.  That kind of attitude just bugged for some reason for the rest of the day. My solution is to just not go there anymore and find a place where I can use my laptop no matter what day of the week it is.


wow..a list of policies concerning wifi.  I frequent a lot of coffee shops, but haven't been to Coffee Slingers.  I probably won't visit either.

----------


## FritterGirl

> I haven't been in Coffee Slingers very much, but what turned me off was their wifi policy. I was in there on a Sunday and was having a latte and wanted to look up a building address for an event I was going to later that evening. I asked for the password and was told that there's no wifi on Sunday and no exceptions.  All I wanted was to get the address of a building off their site and couldn't do it so I left. On the way out I saw the list of all the policies with their wifi and got turned off.  Sundays are supposedly "community day" but there wasn't much community in there to begin with. I ended up driving over to Red Cup. They were closed but I could still get their wifi sitting in my car.  That kind of attitude just bugged for some reason for the rest of the day. My solution is to just not go there anymore and find a place where I can use my laptop no matter what day of the week it is.


I can certainly see how that would be an annoyance, but I would be grateful they offer free wifi at all.  Most places do not.  I rather like the concept of community day.  It helps people get unplugged, and actually strike up a conversation with one another, not a bad concept in today's day and age. 

As for their staff, while it is true Melody is not the most "hiya, darn glad to meet ya" kind of person, I think in Oklahoma we are extremely spoiled because we are so used to everybody being like this.   When someone happens to be either a bit more introverted, or not as outwardly enthusiastic, we take that as being rude.  Go to other cities and I assure you what we have here is rare.  

I find her to be just fine.  Not a chatty Cathy, by any means, but where in the "rule book" does it say she has to be?  She is focused on putting out a superior product, and does that very, very well.   One thing I will say, rarely do I go in there that she and her staff are not working their tails off.

Her two other staff members (female) are both very friendly, and if you are in there at all with any regularity as some are, they will get to not only know you by name, but know your drink and start getting it ready as you are all but walking in the door. 

While I have enjoyed the Red Cup on several occasions, what I really enjoy about Slingers is that they bring in a mixed crowd.  Plus, I just enjoy the airiness of the place.   Red Cup (IMO) is almost for the "I'm alternative and you're not" crowd, a little snobbism in their boho attitudes.  Not that it is a BAD thing, but it's just that Slingers brings in folks from different sides of life, whereas Red Cup does not, necessarily.  I do love Red Cup's bagel sandwiches, though.  Fabulous!

----------


## mecarr

Coffee Slingers is the most pretenious place I've ever been. The staff is snooty, their wifi policy treats their customers like children, and their coffee is terrible.

----------


## GWB

> I haven't been in Coffee Slingers very much, but what turned me off was their wifi policy. I was in there on a Sunday and was having a latte and wanted to look up a building address for an event I was going to later that evening. I asked for the password and was told that there's no wifi on Sunday and no exceptions.  All I wanted was to get the address of a building off their site and couldn't do it so I left. On the way out I saw the list of all the policies with their wifi and got turned off.  Sundays are supposedly "community day" but there wasn't much community in there to begin with. I ended up driving over to Red Cup. They were closed but I could still get their wifi sitting in my car.  That kind of attitude just bugged for some reason for the rest of the day. My solution is to just not go there anymore and find a place where I can use my laptop no matter what day of the week it is.


That's such a stupid policy.  Sounds like communism to me.   :Sofa:

----------


## GWB

> Coffee Slingers is the most pretenious place I've ever been. The staff is snooty, their wifi policy treats their customers like children, and their coffee is terrible.


Totally agree with you.

----------


## alan

i've never been to coffee slingers, but i certainly hope they are doing well.  i know a lot of our regulars split time between us and them.  while we may come from very different perspectives and schools of thought, (from what i hear) we both want to prove to people that locally owned individual concepts can provide a much better product than the chains.

----------


## SavageDigital

> ...and their coffee is terrible.


I'm not certain how fresh roasted (served within 7-14 days) beans from an artisan roaster (Barefoot Coffee Roasters) that is ground and prepared on a per-order basis in a press pot could ever be considered "terrible" - something doesn't make sense. 




> i've never been to coffee slingers, but i certainly hope they are doing well.


I was there again today around 10am, the tables housed another 18 or so customers. Also I know several other people have made comments to staff being aloof, but I've never felt that in my visits - professional and attentive is all I'm after there, they've provided that.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

I love this place. Coffee Slingers. Been away awhile, now I am back. The place seems to be doing ok.  I think the El salvador is the savior of my day.

----------


## BG918

I go about once or twice a week because I think the coffee is fantastic, and the sweets they have in the mornings are great too.  There is one girl that works in there I don't like but also two that are very friendly and know me (I have become sort of a regular).  They always seem to do good business when I'm in there so hopefully they are sticking around for awhile.  And for a place with no parking lot if I'm driving it is the easiest place to get in/out of with the street parking on Broadway never full.

----------


## Stan Silliman

> I think he does work there.  If you do a google search for "Ian Halliday" (his handle backwards) and "coffee" you'll see some comments in response to a blog that he refers to Coffee Slingers and "we" as if he works there.
> 
> I felt Sherlock Holmes-y...
> 
> Just an observation.


I've got some missing persons for which I could use your services . See if you can find my old comedian buddy, originally from Oklahoma City, Brian Goodhead.

If you find him I'll buy you a coffee and a bagel of your choice at Coffee Slingers.

----------


## metro

Can I suggest we change the name of the title of this thread? "Barely hanging on" sounds unfair considering that this thread was created 7 months ago and the place is still open. I don't care for Coffee Slingers, but I feel the thread is almost libel.

----------


## kevinpate

I dunno, kinda enjoy the irony of it all, but I'm weird like that.  

I also found delightful humor in 03 when a passle of public defenders were assigned new quarters, in a former psych ward, of a state mental hospital building.  And, as if that wasn't enough to bring on smiles, the building's moniker is Hope Hall.

A runing gag for a spell was these folks weren't merely dedicated, they were committed.

----------


## BBatesokc

I've been to Coffee Slingers several times and really like the place. Its had its growing pains but overall they seem to serve their target market well.

I met Melody awhile back at the YMCA (before CS opened). I found her to be quirky, artsy and quite intriguing and pleasant to be around.

I'm not into coffee too much but my wife is. She loves their coffee and I enjoy the atmosphere.

I think it is what is needed downtown and if they can hang-on while more people move to downtown and become a more walking public, then they will do quite well in the future.

Maybe they can expand and add magazines and vinyl to fill the gap created from the closure of Taylor's Newsstand (wishful thinking).

----------


## metro

I've found her to be arrogant and extremely rude to myself and others in line.

----------


## OKCMallen

metro, have an example?

----------


## FritterGirl

Some people expect everyone they encounter to be perky and sweet 100% of the time, and act like they're trying to win a popularity contest.  I guess I'm one of the few that doesn't expect that from everyone.  Now if you are downright surly, that's another thing.

Is Melody focused?  Intensely so.
Is she committed to putting out a really great product?  Absolutely.
Is she the most personable person on the block?  Not everyday, but then, not everyone is a shiny, happy extrovert, nor should they be expected to be so.

I have NEVER had a problem with her and have been going in at least 2x a week since they opened.  I go in on weekends a lot, too.  I've engaged in several conversations with her and find her to be quite pleasant.

I guess you have to decide which type of service you like best -- the constant "upsale" service at 7-11 (no I don't want an ice cream bar with my coffee and gas at 7 in the morning, but thanks); the "look how cool/cute I am because I'm singing into my headset" sachherine-perky service at Starbucks, or the somewhat less effuse but steady service at Coffee Slingers.  

Chacun a son gout, alors!

----------


## GWB

> I've found her to be arrogant and extremely rude to myself and others in line.


x2

----------


## Steve

Oh come on folks. Melody may be quirky and certainly intense about doing coffee a certain way, but arrogant and rude? I go to Coffee Slingers at least once every week or so, and I'd compare the vibe to that of Sauced. They're real people, they're artistic, and they're not perfect robotrons with perfect robotron dimples and smiles.
Here's my own guide on coffee shops. Let it be known I'm still mourning the loss of Uncommon Grounds and I don't miss BrewHaHa.
If you're in the mood for a very refined style coffee or tea (they do have good coffee) and a very laid bac atmosphere, go to Coffee Slingers. If you're wanting more of a family style, mom and pop coffee shop, go to The Buzz and tell Tim and Allison I said hi. If you want to meet up with the movers and shakers downtown and don't mind the hustle and bustle of a busy place, go to Java Daves. If you want mediocre coffee, good corporate music selections and comfortable chairs, go to Starbucks. If you want to enjoy a ballgame on tv with your coffee or play a game of checkers with your son while sipping hot cocoa and you're in northwest OKC, go to Vintage Coffee and Alan will do what it takes to make you comfortable.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Oh come on folks. Melody may be quirky and certainly intense about doing coffee a certain way, but arrogant and rude? I go to Coffee Slingers at least once every week or so, and I'd compare the vibe to that of Sauced. They're real people, they're artistic, and they're not perfect robotrons with perfect robotron dimples and smiles.
> Here's my own guide on coffee shops. Let it be known I'm still mourning the loss of Uncommon Grounds and I don't miss BrewHaHa.
> If you're in the mood for a very refined style coffee or tea (they do have good coffee) and a very laid bac atmosphere, go to Coffee Slingers. If you're wanting more of a family style, mom and pop coffee shop, go to The Buzz and tell Tim and Allison I said hi. If you want to meet up with the movers and shakers downtown and don't mind the hustle and bustle of a busy place, go to Java Daves. If you want mediocre coffee, good corporate music selections and comfortable chairs, go to Starbucks. If you want to enjoy a ballgame on tv with your coffee or play a game of checkers with your son while sipping hot cocoa and you're in northwest OKC, go to Vintage Coffee and Alan will do what it takes to make you comfortable.


I'm not sure, but i think this post is full of WIN.

----------


## Steve

WIN?
I just checked out the urban dictionary (a great tool when you're over 40 and unhip). OK, I think I get it now. 
 :Doh:

----------


## BG918

The coffee is good enough that I'll take the attitude.  There are 4 different people that I have ever seen working at Coffee Slingers: 3 women and 1 guy.  2 of the women are VERY nice, know who I am and what I drink, and are friendly without being fake like at Starbucks.  The guy is nice but doesn't say much.  The other girl who has been working the past few mornings I've been in is pretty snobby and rude.  So for me it's 1 out of 4 that I don't like and like I said the coffee is really good, IMO, so I'll be frequenting the place as long as it lasts.

----------


## soonerguru

> I've found her to be arrogant and extremely rude to myself and others in line.


Oh good God. This is getting ridiculous. She's not a warm fuzzy, but she doesn't openly insult the customers. They make good coffee. It's a smooth transaction. You won't get lots of "honeys" and "sweeties" but you'll get your coffee and move on with your day.

----------


## Steve

Sometimes I'm wondering if some folks on this thread are looking for a combination of Starbucks and Hooters. And for all I know, such a business venture exists in real life. It's probably coming to Bricktown right after Coyote Ugly.

----------


## tuck

[QUOTE=metro;218552]Can I suggest we change the name of the title of this thread? "Barely hanging on" sounds unfair considering that this thread was created 7 months ago and the place is still open.

I agree with Metro here, please change the name of this thread.  I also seriously doubt anyone on this board has ever known their financial situation in the first place.

----------


## Martin

guess they've been "barely hanging on" for a while now, eh... thread title changed. -M

----------


## BailJumper

I love all the slams from people who've most likely never even been half as successful (or even tried) to run a small business like Coffee Slingers. I went a few times when they first opened. Not really my kind of place and yes the customer service is lacking so I question their ability to stay in business. But the personal attacks on someone who's actually taking all the risks to operate a business in this economic climate is ridiculous and wreaks of jealousy.

Why not change the title - Lord knows the board has no problem changing people's posts.

----------


## Martin

let's get back to topic, kids... coffee slingers.

been a few times. the place doesn't excite me, but i wouldn't say that the staff have ever been rude to me.


-M

----------


## Steve

Thread started in October. I was in today, Melody was entertaining at least a dozen customers. Barely hanging on... yeah, sure. Melody must have some sharp claws.

----------


## OKC74

I'm wondering why Coffee Slingers is in the #2 spot on this tread...still...????????

----------


## BBatesokc

I'm sitting at Coffee Slingers right now sipping on some Honeybush herbal tea, enjoying the atmosphere and really loving the local art by Vanna McAllister.... vanna mcallister

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

Whatever happened to the "barely hanging on" thread title?

----------


## Martin

^
coffee slingers outlasted it. ; )

-M

----------


## Steve

They were full this afternoon. Every table was taken, people sitting at the counter.

----------


## okyeah

> They were full this afternoon. Every table was taken, people sitting at the counter.


how many tables do they have?? just wondering. never been there. trying to gauge how big/small this place is. 

I like working/studying at coffee shops, but haven't visited coffee slingers because apparently they have weird wifi policy?

----------


## GWB

> how many tables do they have?? just wondering. never been there. trying to gauge how big/small this place is. 
> 
> I like working/studying at coffee shops, but haven't visited coffee slingers because apparently they have weird wifi policy?


The only thing that's weird about it is the fact that they don't allow people to use wifi on Sundays.  They call it "community day" or something like that.  I guess the point of it is to encourage people to talk to each other or something to that effect.  A lot of people have complained about it, but that's their policy.

----------


## metro

> Whatever happened to the "barely hanging on" thread title?


scroll back a page for your answer :Bright Idea:

----------


## FritterGirl

> The only thing that's weird about it is the fact that they don't allow people to use wifi on Sundays.  They call it "community day" or something like that.  I guess the point of it is to encourage people to talk to each other or something to that effect.  A lot of people have complained about it, but that's their policy.


I think a lot of people complain because they actually have a wi-fi "policy,"  which includes a one-drink minimum per hour of wi-fi used, and no wifi on Sundays, where folks are encouraged to engage in actual face-to-face interaction (imagine that). 

Some folks (and I've seen em) think it's just fine to come in and poach off Coffee Slinger's wifi system without making a purchase.  Others have parked outside and sat in their vehicles with their laptops while poaching off of the system.  

Outside of that, I don't think the rules are really that "weird."

Afterall, this is a business that is trying to recoup its operating costs, one of which is wifi.  Seems to me like if they are paying for it, they have the right to put forth a reasonable policy in regards to its use.

If people want completely free wifi, they can go to the library.

----------


## soonerguru

I stopped in this week. EXCELLENT coffee. Also, the service was very friendly.

----------


## BG918

I went to Java Dave's around the corner this morning and the coffee just doesn't compare; I'll be sticking toe Coffee Slingers from now on.  Although Winan's in Norman still has IMO the best coffee in the metro.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> I stopped in this week. EXCELLENT coffee. Also, the service was very friendly.


Perhaps they read the thread.  :Smile: 

I'm going to make an effort to stop in this week; I'll report back.

----------


## SavageDigital

> I went to Java Dave's around the corner this morning and the coffee just doesn't compare; I'll be sticking toe Coffee Slingers from now on.  Although Winan's in Norman still has IMO the best coffee in the metro.


Java Dave's is a clear step below Starbucks, which is a clear step below places like Coffee Slingers. As an avid coffee lover I had hopes for a local place like Dave's after moving here a few years ago - all hopes were dashed after 3 tries of their poor quality beverages.

----------


## okyeah

> I think a lot of people complain because they actually have a wi-fi "policy,"  which includes a one-drink minimum per hour of wi-fi used, and no wifi on Sundays, where folks are encouraged to engage in actual face-to-face interaction (imagine that). 
> 
> Some folks (and I've seen em) think it's just fine to come in and poach off Coffee Slinger's wifi system without making a purchase.  Others have parked outside and sat in their vehicles with their laptops while poaching off of the system.  
> 
> Outside of that, I don't think the rules are really that "weird."
> 
> Afterall, this is a business that is trying to recoup its operating costs, one of which is wifi.  Seems to me like if they are paying for it, they have the right to put forth a reasonable policy in regards to its use.
> 
> If people want completely free wifi, they can go to the library.



wow. one-drink minimum for every hour of wifi used seems excessive to me, and it's not really fair because certain drinks (like drip coffee) are a lot cheaper than other drinks (e.g. macchiato, latte, etc.). I guess I'll just continue to hand Starbucks my money because my dad has an AT&T account...so I don't have to pay for WiFi by the hour. and I get to stay as long as I like. 

furthermore, every time a coffee shop is said to have free wifi--I'm skeptical of it because its usually not reliable. too many laptops and the bandwith sinks. there are places around the metro that have free wifi w/no strings attached..i.e. full circle, hastings, panera. I've seen people come in, and not buy anything..though I would never do that (I NEED my caffeine fix every day)

----------


## SavageDigital

> I'm skeptical of it because its usually not reliable. too many laptops and the bandwith sinks.


Yes, imagine if they only had a policy to help keep the number of uses down that benefited paying customers... :Fighting25:

----------


## mecarr

Coffee Slingers has a one drink minimum for every hour of wifi used? What's their deal? They have a tendency to be very anal about things.

----------


## Luke

They must be philosophically opposed to welfare then.

If you pay in the system, you can get the benefits.  If you don't, you're a drain and can leave.

----------


## mecarr

> They must be philosophically opposed to welfare then.
> 
> If you pay in the system, you can get the benefits.  If you don't, you're a drain and can leave.


Well whatever. We'll see if treating customers like children works for them.

----------


## Stan Silliman

> Sometimes I'm wondering if some folks on this thread are looking for a combination of Starbucks and Hooters. And for all I know, such a business venture exists in real life. It's probably coming to Bricktown right after Coyote Ugly.


You can have such a thing? 

That reminds me of the survey Denny's did years ago. I think there were six or seven questions. It went something like this:

1) Was the food delivered promptly?
2) Was it cooked to your satisfaction?
3) Would you like to see other items on the menu?
4) Was your waiter or waitress courteous?
5) If after 10:00 pm we went topless, will you still patronize?
6) Keep in mind, these will be the same waitresses

----------


## Turanacus

i gave them a shot, didn't really care for their service, not really up to par.  the coffees were just set on a ledge, sure enough - some dude walked off with mine so minutes later I had to go reorder.

the acoustics were so bad that the girl @ the register talked to me for about 3 minutes before I busted out laughing because i really understood nothing that she said.

----------


## SavageDigital

I don't know, it seems that many of the people posting here visit Coffee Slingers expecting to fill some void in their life and not to enjoy good quality coffee. I've been there *many* time and not one time did I feel the staff was rude or condescending. Perhaps what some people expect from lowly "service staff" is to play the role of sycophant for them.

...if you need to leech WiFi for hours on end without supporting the business supplying a bandwidth limited resource - then that's a parasitic, entitlement mindset.

----------


## Turanacus

what does sycophant mean?

----------


## Luke

> - then that's a parasitic, entitlement mindset.


I don't like when people adopt that mindset either.

----------


## FritterGirl

> what does sycophant mean?


Try this: Dictionary.com




> I don't know, it seems that many of the people posting here visit Coffee Slingers expecting to fill some void in their life and not to enjoy good quality coffee. I've been there many time and not one time did I feel the staff was rude or condescending. *Perhaps what some people expect from lowly "service staff" is to play the role of sycophant for them*.


I believe that is EXACTLY what most folks around here think.  My guess is not many have traveled to New York, or other countries where service in many establishments is, well, nil!  Get over it (and yourself while you're at it). And if you don't like the service, just go somewhere else.  Plenty of people like the place enough to keep it in business.  I personally hope it sticks around for a long time.




> ...if you need to leech WiFi for hours on end without supporting the business supplying a bandwidth limited resource - then that's a parasitic, *entitlement mindset*.


I believe many more people ARE starting to get this mindset when it comes to what they expect from businesses.  They don't "get" that on the other side of the coin is money that needs to keep that business running.

I was in a restaurant the other day where a young college-aged girl walked in with her yorkshire terrier DOG sticking out of her purse.  She actually expected to go through the line and be served, and didn't really seem to understand that there is such a thing as a Health Department, which has codes against such things.  She felt she was ENTITLED to take her animal anywhere she wanted, and kind of threw a stew when asked to leave.

Back to this thread, I really find it hard to believe it's still going on and on in such a manner.

If you don't like Coffee Slingers, by all means, do yourself the favor, and do not go there. 

If you do like Coffee Slingers, stop by, grab a cup of their GREAT, organic, free-trade coffe, and give Melody & Co. the props they so richly deserve for breaking into this picky market.  Who knows, you could even be their customer of the week?

----------


## Joe Kimball

I'm sitting at Coffee Slingers as I type.  Two young women were at the helm when I arrived some time ago, and they both were spectacular, explaining the shot of espresso I ordered, as well as the peppermint latte I had afterward---touched up with a bit of vanilla to temper the bite of the mint, so explained the one who prepared my drink.  Both were friendly and talkative, and the requisite coffeehouse soundtrack of music- you've-never- heard was present. I will say that while I LOVE the layout and decor of the place, it indeed is not a good acoustic environment.  I'll live.

I'll be returning.

----------


## mecarr

I'm just amazed that a coffee shop has sparked such a raucous debate here.

----------


## metro

FritterGirl, we should get over the lack of hospitable service? Just because NYC and other places have poor or rude service, doesn't make them hip, or us less hip because NYC does it. That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard. It is called service for a reason, if people don't want it they should move to NYC then. OKC is known for it's very hospitable and down to earth service. I'm as big of a downtown supporter as anyone, and I don't want places with service such as Coffee Slingers. I did patronize them again on Saturday, it seemed to be a little better, only the lady didn't say anything other than what'll you have? after that nothing.... I had a macchiato and it was pretty good.

----------


## Martin

made it by coffee slingers this past weekend... the service was fast, friendly and the mocha that i ordered was mighty tasty.

-M

----------


## alan

> If you want to enjoy a ballgame on tv with your coffee or play a game of checkers with your son while sipping hot cocoa and you're in northwest OKC, go to Vintage Coffee and Alan will do what it takes to make you comfortable.


thanks steve, we certainly try.  :Kicking:

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> I'm not certain how fresh roasted (served within 7-14 days) beans from an artisan roaster (Barefoot Coffee Roasters) that is ground and prepared on a per-order basis in a press pot could ever be considered "terrible" - something doesn't make sense.


maybe because they dont prepare it right? Just because a steak is aged to perfection, seasoned just right, and put on a grill at the perfect temperature does not mean that it will be good if the person making it sucks at what they do. It is the same logic.

----------


## soonerguru

Wow, almost a day went by without the Coffee Slingers thread being bumped. Thanks, Jim, for keeping it real.

----------


## SavageDigital

> maybe because they dont prepare it right? Just because a steak is aged to perfection, seasoned just right, and put on a grill at the perfect temperature does not mean that it will be good if the person making it sucks at what they do. It is the same logic.



Yeah, but they do. If you don't believe they do, then you just simply don't know what your're talking about (you can dislike it, but that doesn't make it "bad"). If fresh roasted-immediately ground-french pressed coffee using 200F water brewed for 5min is your idea of "bad" coffee...stick to Java Dave's.

----------


## metro

> Wow, almost a day went by without the Coffee Slingers thread being bumped. Thanks, Jim, for keeping it real.


In all fairness, Jim was just doing his usual self promotion in a competitors thread

----------


## Steve

Geez guys, can we do with just a little less snarkiness today? The put downs really get old. Go out and enjoy life ...

----------


## Luke

> Geez guys, can we do with just a little less snarkiness today? The put downs really get old. Go out and enjoy life ...


That's no fun.

 :Wink:

----------


## Martin

yeah... i don't think jim saying 'thank you' amounts to self promotion.  don't you guys _want_ people from local businesses posting on okctalk?  then don't chase them away.  -M

----------


## soonerguru

> The put downs really get old. Go out and enjoy life ...


Mine wasn't supposed to be a putdown. I was just riffing on the hilarity of this thread that shall never die.

----------


## Steve

I wasn't referring to you Sooner.

----------


## bluedogok

> Go out and enjoy life ...


I think this is as "out and enjoy life" as some people get.
Some people just aren't happy unless they are miserable.....

----------


## mecarr

I talked to a couple today that use to go to Coffee Slingers but have lately found that the owner has been rude and snooty to them. Apparently, you can't make any alterations to how you want your coffee prepared. I was told that there even is an active "boycott" against this place.

----------


## Steve

Can someone please kill this thread and put it out of its misery?

----------


## Midtowner

173 posts over a coffee shop.

Pretty controversial stuff here.

----------


## metro

> Can someone please kill this thread and put it out of its misery?


Why shouldn't people be allowed to post their comments. Obviously there must be some truth to the rude or "snooty" service, as there have been quite a few posters stating this, as well as quite a few that like it. I actually went there today for breakfast. For the first time in several times that I've been there, they weren't rude, but they werent exactly nice either. I would say it was "neutral." On the flip side I saw several friends and Wayne Coyne there. It has it's place downtown, but to say this place has service is a far stretch.

----------


## SavageDigital

> ...they weren't rude, but they werent exactly nice either. I would say it was "neutral.".


That's pretty much what my experiences have been and what I attempted to convey previously. If this were a restaurant, perhaps their level of neutrality would be off putting. But as a coffee shop where I get a cup and go...it works because of the quality of the product.

----------


## Midtowner

> Why shouldn't people be allowed to post their comments. Obviously there must be some truth to the rude or "snooty" service, as there have been quite a few posters stating this, as well as quite a few that like it.


The length of the thread proves nothing more than the fact that some people (amazingly not me this time!) have the capacity to engage in protracted 'debate' over one of the most inane topics imaginable.

----------


## mecarr

> The length of the thread proves nothing more than the fact that some people (amazingly not me this time!) have the capacity to engage in protracted 'debate' over one of the most inane topics imaginable.


Arguing about a coffee shop is almost cathartic in comparison to arguing politics and other more important subjects.

----------


## alan

> Wow, almost a day went by without the Coffee Slingers thread being bumped. Thanks, Jim, for keeping it real.


sorry, i didn't realize the thread was actually dropping down.  i hadn't seen steve's post and wanted to acknowledge his compliment.

----------


## alan

> In all fairness, Jim was just doing his usual self promotion in a competitors thread


ouch.  sorry the bouncer let me in, blame him.

and self-promotion would look more like, "did i mention our service is friendly and accommodating?".

 :Boxing2:

----------


## Steve

Metro sometimes gets carried away as judge and jury. Don't let his comment bother you.

----------


## alan

> Metro sometimes gets carried away as judge and jury. Don't let his comment bother you.


i wouldn't be on the interwebs if i got my feelings hurt easily.

----------


## metro

I still have the right to my opinion to think it's tacky that Jim promotes his coffee in every other coffee thread it seems like (just noticed one in the Panera Bread thread too). Let the competitors have their 15 minutes of fame in their own thread, there is a thread for Jim's coffee place too. I doubt he wants every other coffee place promoting their place in his thread.

----------


## Steve

:Whiteflag1: And thus the ruling is delivered.
Oh why oh why won't this thing die?!?

----------


## alan

> I still have the right to my opinion to think it's tacky that Jim promotes his coffee in every other coffee thread it seems like (just noticed one in the Panera Bread thread too). Let the competitors have their 15 minutes of fame in their own thread, there is a thread for Jim's coffee place too. I doubt he wants every other coffee place promoting their place in his thread.


forgive my lapse of tact, us small business owners tend to be singularly focused.  metro may be certain to never be seated next to me at a dinner party.

and i doubt the panera bread people will be harmed by my shameless plug and if one person allows themselves to upgrade from a homogenized chain, then it will be entirely worth my time.

and if coffee slingers or anyone else wants to create some traffic in the vintage thread, more power to them.  competition only brings out quality.

 :Tiphat:

----------


## mecarr

Over at yelp.com there are several reviews of Coffee Slingers and it is apparent that while there are some redeeming qualities about the place, there is definitely room for substantial improvment. I think the review below sums it up.
--
I'll be frank. I've never had a better cup of coffee than the pressed coffee that I have had on three occasions at Coffee Slingers. It's fantastic. Perfectly ground, and expertly brewed - just like a connoisseur would prepare it. The problem is, the management and staff are not connoisseurs, they are coffee snobs. I have been treated rudely, told to read the regulations, and been privy to several friends who were told that if they didn't know what they wanted, they should go to the gas station down the street.

There are rules posted everywhere. No cell phones, no wifi on Sundays (community day?), one hour limit on wifi, and it goes on. It's not like they're fighting back crowds - the three times that I've been there traffic has been at a low - even on the OKC Memorial Marathon Sunday (again, "wifi free" day).

I will not be visiting again. There are other local establishments that do not insult me or my friends.
---
link to review

----------


## GWB

> I still have the right to my opinion to think it's tacky that Jim promotes his coffee in every other coffee thread it seems like (just noticed one in the Panera Bread thread too). Let the competitors have their 15 minutes of fame in their own thread, there is a thread for Jim's coffee place too. I doubt he wants every other coffee place promoting their place in his thread.


Classy.

----------


## FritterGirl

> Classy.


About as classy as one business promoting their own in thread about another business?  I have to agree with metro on this one.

----------


## alan

> About as classy as one business promoting their own in thread about another business?  I have to agree with metro on this one.


ok, ok, i get it.  

your invisible rules of tact will be observed w/o any need for a dogpile.

----------


## Steve

I'm very, very upset about chair designs. Why, you might ask? I'll tell you. How many times have I - and probably many of you - seen a chair and thought, "well, that looks really comfortable." And of course you sit down, and it's just not right. Personally, I don't care if a chair if white, black, yellow, purple or green. At one time I thought I'd like leather, but now I'm not so sure because I worry that this might offend someone who is big into animal rights. And then there are the chairs that use wood - but this required destruction of a tree and that's probably bad too, right? So now we're down to fabric chairs with metal frames. I guess they use springs, but maybe I'm wrong. But what's used in fabric? Could that be bad as well. See my confusion folks? I"m just trying to do the right thing, but I just don't know where it all begins or stops. And this brings me back to the issue at hand (yes Metro, I'm staying within the thread here) - chairs at coffee shops, and specifically Coffee Slingers, since I'm not allowed to mention other coffee shops in this thread.
Quite honestly, the chairs are ok, but they're not as comfortable as they appear to the eye. Is Melody doing this to me purposely? Is she trying to ensure I don't linger? Now that's a conspiracy, but I'm not entirely sure I can make that jump. Because the chairs at Starbucks are really comfy, but the coffee really isn't that great and ... oh wait, there I go again, mentioning another coffee shop.
So as I write this, I'm drinking my sixth cup in 10 minutes at ..OH MY GOSH! I ALMOST DID IT AGAIN! Anyway, I'm not at Coffee Slingers right now. I'm not allowed to say where I am, or I risk Frittergirl adding on the bill for the nearby shopping center to my next utility bill. But back to the chairs. How important are they to enjoying a cup of coffee? I mean, the chairs aren't that great at The Buzz either, but Tim and Alison are nice folks, they've got good coffee, and you can't beat the window view at Park and Robinson. I'd say The Buzz is definitely one of my top hangou ... OH SHAZBOT! I DID IT AGAIN! I MENTIONED ANOTHER COFFEE SHOP! I'M A BAD, BAD, BAD OKCTALKER! So this brings me back to comfortable chairs, coffee and Beatnix. Dave really surprised me last week with a French press - great, great, great coffee. Perhaps the best I've ever had. But his chairs are just as uncomfortable as those at The Bu STOP ME! PLEASE STOP ME FROM BREAKING THE LAW! I'VE DONE IT AGAIN! WHY, OH WHY DO I DO THIS???
Have I mentioned I'm about to do a story about Randy Hogan being the bestest, bestest developer ever?
(ok, maybe this post contains just a bit of sarcasm, parody and hopefully enough self-mocking that should offend everybody and put this thread to death. Or maybe not).

----------


## Martin

OH THE HUMANITY, WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE REPORT THAT POST?!!  the mods CANNOT be left powerless to intervene against such GROSS TRESPASSES of forum etiquette!!!111oneoneone

that's double secret probation for you, mister. -M

----------


## Steve



----------


## FritterGirl

> ok, ok, i get it.  
> 
> your invisible rules of tact will be observed w/o any need for a dogpile.


Not trying to dogpile ya, jim!   I actually live somewhat nearby so do pop in from time to time.

It's one thing for the people (yes, Steve, you, too) who visit these establishments to talk about other businesses in an effort to compare them.  However, it's another thing altogether for one business owner to come in and promote (however subtle the attempt) his/her own business in a thread about a competitor's.  

I'm not saying it's WRONG, just kind of makes you go "really?"  It's a bit obvious... spam lite!   :Smiley181:

----------


## Steve

Frittergirl, the conversation has moved on to chairs. I know you've seen the chairs at Coffee Slingers. You've sat in the chairs at Coffee Slingers. Are they part of a conspiracy to ensure we don't stay too long, or did Melody simply spend too much time at Ikea? These are tough questions I'm asking - and I expect answers!

----------


## FritterGirl

I've managed to stay there for hours with no complaints from Melody, nor my tuckus, so my guess is there is NO conspiracy in tow.  However, seeing that message boards in general are filled with tin-hat wearers, I'm sure we can find one if we dig hard enough. :-)

----------


## Steve

Well, I'm going to keep going there - but I'm boycotting Melody's seats! Now, who is with me????

----------


## wsucougz

Bump.

----------


## Martin

steve, you are SO right.

as empowered consumers, we will not stand fo... _err_... we will not sit idly by while cofee slingers conspires to oppress its customers with such un-comfy chairs! -M

----------


## Steve

Thanks MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....
But I must correct you WSUCOGZ, the chairs at Coffee Slingers have a lot of deficiencies, but I can't say they were bumpy.

Now, for all of you who might new to online community forums, WSU is using a bit of urban slang. And fortunately for people as clueless as I, there is a dictionary to help us out in such horrible moments:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bump



(WSU, you weren't referring to the second definition, were you?)

----------


## GWB

> ok, ok, i get it.  
> 
> your invisible rules of tact will be observed w/o any need for a dogpile.


I suggest you ignore the small thinkers here.  You can't please these people.  :Ohno:

----------


## Midtowner

> I'm very, very upset about chair designs. Why, you might ask? I'll tell you. How many times have I - and probably many of you - seen a chair and thought, "well, that looks really comfortable." And of course you sit down, and it's just not right. Personally, I don't care if a chair if white, black, yellow, purple or green. At one time I thought I'd like leather, but now I'm not so sure because I worry that this might offend someone who is big into animal rights. And then there are the chairs that use wood - but this required destruction of a tree and that's probably bad too, right? So now we're down to fabric chairs with metal frames. I guess they use springs, but maybe I'm wrong. But what's used in fabric? Could that be bad as well. See my confusion folks? I"m just trying to do the right thing, but I just don't know where it all begins or stops. And this brings me back to the issue at hand (yes Metro, I'm staying within the thread here) - chairs at coffee shops, and specifically Coffee Slingers, since I'm not allowed to mention other coffee shops in this thread.
> Quite honestly, the chairs are ok, but they're not as comfortable as they appear to the eye. Is Melody doing this to me purposely? Is she trying to ensure I don't linger? Now that's a conspiracy, but I'm not entirely sure I can make that jump. Because the chairs at Starbucks are really comfy, but the coffee really isn't that great and ... oh wait, there I go again, mentioning another coffee shop.
> So as I write this, I'm drinking my sixth cup in 10 minutes at ..OH MY GOSH! I ALMOST DID IT AGAIN! Anyway, I'm not at Coffee Slingers right now. I'm not allowed to say where I am, or I risk Frittergirl adding on the bill for the nearby shopping center to my next utility bill. But back to the chairs. How important are they to enjoying a cup of coffee? I mean, the chairs aren't that great at The Buzz either, but Tim and Alison are nice folks, they've got good coffee, and you can't beat the window view at Park and Robinson. I'd say The Buzz is definitely one of my top hangou ... OH SHAZBOT! I DID IT AGAIN! I MENTIONED ANOTHER COFFEE SHOP! I'M A BAD, BAD, BAD OKCTALKER! So this brings me back to comfortable chairs, coffee and Beatnix. Dave really surprised me last week with a French press - great, great, great coffee. Perhaps the best I've ever had. But his chairs are just as uncomfortable as those at The Bu STOP ME! PLEASE STOP ME FROM BREAKING THE LAW! I'VE DONE IT AGAIN! WHY, OH WHY DO I DO THIS???
> Have I mentioned I'm about to do a story about Randy Hogan being the bestest, bestest developer ever?
> (ok, maybe this post contains just a bit of sarcasm, parody and hopefully enough self-mocking that should offend everybody and put this thread to death. Or maybe not).


Steve, I don't know if anyone has told you lately, but your words are full of win.

----------


## Steve

Midtowner, I'm going to have to get back to the urban dictionary to determine whether you've complimented me or taken sides with my wife who has a pretty dim view of my "humor." For what it's worth, this whole discussion has been a horrible distraction for me as it's my turn to do "this week in history" at www.okchistory.com and that's what I was supposed to be doing tonight. This turned out to be more fun. Final confession - "Jim Stark" is a fellow college alum, and though we graduated years apart, that tie and the fact I've enjoyed too many checkers games with my son at his shop made me a bit more zealous in jumping to his defense.

----------


## alan

> Not trying to dogpile ya, jim!   I actually live somewhat nearby so do pop in from time to time.
> 
> It's one thing for the people (yes, Steve, you, too) who visit these establishments to talk about other businesses in an effort to compare them.  However, it's another thing altogether for one business owner to come in and promote (however subtle the attempt) his/her own business in a thread about a competitor's.  
> 
> I'm not saying it's WRONG, just kind of makes you go "really?"  It's a bit obvious... spam lite!



i completely understand.  i will refrain from doing so in any threads for local shops.  chains however are fair game.

----------


## kevinpate

sheeesh, be a star and save your bucks and go get yourself a joe at 7-11 and chase it down with an Icy Drink back, or circle your cute k around to one of there yuck in a bag offerings.  All this effort over the slinging either fresh or vintage dirty water seems a bit silly.
.oO(hit a few, missed a few, but time is short so it'll have to do)Oo.

Or do what I do and drink diet pop, available all around town in convenient single serving 2 liter containers.

----------


## jstanthrnme

I'm suprised that after 7 + months and 200 + posts, and this thread has not yet been moved to the Food & Restaurant section.  Maybe if it gets moved, it will get burried there somewhere behind Cuppies & Joe.

----------


## OKCTalker

Mods - this thread has outlived its usefulness and/or relevance to coffee slingers. Please lock.

----------


## Luke

I vote to keep the thread alive.

----------


## mecarr

> I vote to keep the thread alive.


I too vote to keep the thread alive. Coffee Slingers inspires passionate and thoughtful debate. Are the baristas rude or are they simply blessed with superior coffee knowledge? Is the coffee shop too empty and sprase or is it just thoughtfully spacious? Does the coffee taste bad or is it just that are our taste pallets are ill-equipped to appreciate its great quality?

Speaking of Coffee Slingers, they were featured recently on a newsok.com video about the grapes of wrath. In it, it frequently showed a person reading the Grapes of Wrath inside Cofee Slingers while she sipped what seemed to be a chai latte.

----------


## Steve

I'm still very, very concerned about the chairs.

----------


## FritterGirl

> I'm still very, very concerned about the chairs.


Were they comfy enough for you at the Cox Center today?  I tried to get your attn to have you sit at our table (we had an extra seat), but noted that you snuck up front to be with the important people!   :Tiphat:

----------


## Joe Kimball

Removed by me --FW

----------


## Joe Kimball

Is this a place that has featured live music or will feature it?  The sound of the room seems suited to acoustic gigs of some type.

----------


## lpecan

I'll take the bait Steve. I hate the chairs. As a result, I dont sit in them. I'm away from OKC for a few months, and I can honestly say I think about Coffee Slingers everyday. But I do not miss the chairs. Do what I do; order coffee and stand up and drink it at the bar. First, you don't have to put up with the, you guessed it, bad chairs. Secondly, you can watch how hard they work and what perfectionists they are. That doesn't mean you'll like their coffee, but you'll at least be able to see that they care. Also, sitting at the bar, if they're not too busy, take a chance to ask Melody, Karli, Lauren or Ian a little bit about coffee. I'd be willing to bet you'd (not you personally but anyone) would find them quite friendly, and t might change one's low opinion.

But yeah, I don't like the chairs.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

Well, coffee is what we go there for after all...F%#@ the rest. The community's support is important. I hope they don't end up selling.

----------


## soonerguru

> Well, coffee is what we go there for after all...F%#@ the rest.


Spot on. I don't really need to be "friends" with my barista. Just give me the good **** and I'll be on my way.

----------


## SavageDigital

It's Alive!

Okay, so I was at 'Slingers today and...yes, one of the baristas was kind of a jackass. I'd seen her puckered puss there before, but this was my first interaction - but she seems more miserable than condescending. 

...and to allay all concerns with "Community Day", they will be closed on Sunday's throughout the summer.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

I think you are talking about the owner. What does "puckered puss" mean?

----------


## SavageDigital

> I think you are talking about the owner. What does "puckered puss" mean?


I figured she was the owner, and interacted with her again today with the oft expected neutrality of previous visits. As for my description, what it means is: she purses her lips with a look comprised equally of unhappiness and hard-nosed resolve. One glance over their "Help Wanted" sign and you get that she's "no-nonsense", but you'd think she was ready to close the doors from the visible frustration.

FYI my thing was simply this - one of her employees was telling me what pastries they had after I had given my coffee order, two people walked in and she looked at them and then back at me and said words to the effect of "you need to hurry up buddy". Weird.

----------


## Steve

I wonder if Coffee Slingers would be a more popular hangout if the Union Station were torn down all together and a new home for Coffee Slingers was built in its place. Imagine all the business that could be generated by all those rail-hating highway engineers traveling the new I-40.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

I must confess that I was quite offended on my first trips there- Steve knows how easily offended I get.  LOL  But I got over it.  The quality of the coffee is extraordinary.  Quite frankly, I start my day there nearly every morning.  I have grown so accustomed to the strength of the coffee that anything less might as well be Sanka instant crystals.

Plus, now the Shell gas station sports both the Oklahoman and the New York Times.  Yes, I do read the Oklahoman.  Since Taylor's has closed, the Shell is the only NYT outlet other than Starbucks.

Your coffee "Nazi" is also offering local roasters (Elemental Coffee) from time-to-time.  Between the quality of the coffee and the "No Soup for You!" obedience requirements, I think I'm somewhere else and it makes the day far more interesting.  Also- they do have couches and cushioned benches for those hating the chairs.

----------


## Steve

I'm still heart broken over the closing of Taylor's. By the way folks, Urban Pioneer and I will be getting together very soon and all is well. Urban Pioneer, as a tribute to OKC Talk, maybe we should order up coffee to go from Coffee Slingers (for fun, let's ask Melody if she carries Sanka), and then we'll sip it on the south steps of Union Station and raise a toast to Tom.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Ha HA.  Your on Steve!

----------


## kevinpate

Steve, wouldn' that be Sanka'le?

----------


## Steve

Um, not sure. Maybe I should ask Melody if she has the new instant Starbucks stuff instead? (Melody and friends, if you're reading this, know it's all in good fun).

----------


## kevinpate

Really stir things up, walk in with an empty McCafe cup and ask for a refill

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

Cappuccinos!

----------


## dismayed

I did not realize Taylor's had closed.  How long ago did that happen?

----------


## metro

> I did not realize Taylor's had closed.  How long ago did that happen?



http://www.okctalk.com/okc-metro-are...nd-closes.html

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

revive....._______________________________________  _______________/////}}}..._____________________________@@#$%!#@__(*&^%  %$$%$$#@!_________________________________________  ____________________________________The coffee slingers experience......I want another one!

----------


## mecarr

Well, I talked with a few people who use to go there reguarly who have stopped because they don't like the service. They actually say there is an official organized "boycott" of coffee slingers.

----------


## Steve

Still looking for Tom Elmore to comment on this thread to make it an OKC Talk classic.

----------


## Platemaker

> Still looking for Tom Elmore to comment on this thread to make it an OKC Talk classic.


 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## BailJumper

> Well, I talked with a few people who use to go there reguarly who have stopped because they don't like the service. They actually say there is an official organized "boycott" of coffee slingers.


Its so 'organized' that nobody knows about it! Now that's covert organization at its best.

Give me a break. I don't know which is more pathetic, boycotting a coffee shop over service, or pretending there is a boycott of a coffee shop over perceived bad service!

If they were somehow torturing puppies or enslaving Cuban refugees to make their product then fine, but over not kissing your butt.... Three words  GET A LIFE.

----------


## soonerguru

> Well, I talked with a few people who use to go there reguarly who have stopped because they don't like the service. They actually say there is an official organized "boycott" of coffee slingers.



This is really, really stupid.

----------


## jbrown84

> Still looking for Tom Elmore to comment on this thread to make it an OKC Talk classic.


He won't unless he can figure out a way to blame coffee snobbery on our lack of rail service.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

The public transportation is Barely hanging on.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

The able bodied panhandler cometh.

----------


## fourthworldtraffic

Que carajo quieres.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Don't understand the public transportation comment but I am excited to announce that they ordered more/new chairs!  lol  I was there today and Melody was un-boxing a stack of new pressed wood ones.  Apparently the old ones are to stay and these are a supplement.  I guess that is a good sign if they run out of seats from time-to-time.

----------


## kevinpate

So does this mean that Steve will be doing a chair testing event in the near future?

----------


## Rover

I assume we are still talking about Coffee Slingers on this thread, right?

I think they suffer from a couple of problems.  The whole atmosphere is a little stark.  Coffee houses need to be comfortable places people want to go hang at.  I think the room is too big and the surfaces too hard making sounds echo.  It is worse with less people and activity as it just sounds and looks cavernous and empty...not inviting.

Second, their product is not special enough to command their prices.  They have premium prices and average products.  I frequent coffee shops across North America and the well supported ones are neighborhood stores with great coffee.

The third thing that hurts them is lack of pedestrian traffic.  Coffee shops are neighborhood destinations at night and profit from walk-by impulsive traffic by day.  There aren't complementary destination shops of businesses clustered nearby where visitors there could "discover" Coffee Slingers.  

Just my thoughts, fwiw.

----------


## SavageDigital

> I assume we are still talking about Coffee Slingers on this thread, right?
> 
> 
> Second, their product is not special enough to command their prices.  They have premium prices and average products.


I have to ask, where do you buy your coffee - gas stations? How is $2 for an Americano, and a good tasting one at that, "premium prices"? Their drink prices are average at worst, certainly less than the big chain and in-line with most coffee houses in the local area.

----------


## Rover

I know you are trying to imply I have no taste, but I will let that pass.  

I travel extensively, not only in the US but around the world for my work. I frequent coffee shops all over as it is something I really enjoy.  And yes, I will buy gas station coffee if it is the best in the area.  Only status seekers buy from a brand if the product is no good.  I have frequented many very successful shops and see many fold.  I try lots of different places to find what I like.  

I would love to give glowing reports on Coffee Slinger, but I cannot.  I repeat, IMHO, the product is average and the prices above average.  The room is not intimate or inviting or necessarily "cool". And while I will continue to go there I do it to support a local business, and not because it is the best coffee around.  If they improved the experience, I would overlook the lack of specialness in the product, or vica versa.

Sorry I can't jump up and down for an average product.

----------


## KStarkey

Attitude Slingers!
 Too bad because their coffee is really good. But jeez...

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Rover, I don't understand your line of reasoning.  They are "the only" french press coffee shop I have come across (at least anywhere near downtown).  Starbucks will do a French Press if you ask for it and select the bean but otherwise French Pressed cups are hard to find here.

On Sunday or after hours I am forced to try other coffees such as Red Cup, Cuppies and Joe, or Starbucks- all the other coffee I have experienced in OKC is a 3 to 1 ratio of stoutness.

Plus, they rotate bean selections and sometimes offer Elemental Coffee (an excellent and growing local roaster).

Personally, I hate getting coffee out of a pot that has set on the counter for a couple hours.  So, I completely disagree with everything you have said- and I have traveled extensively too.  Coffee Slingers offers the best product in the central city- bar none.

As for the atmosphere- its all business.  Half of the people in there are working "out of Coffee Slingers" on laptops.  I have even tried committee meetings in the house.  It is European in its design and is clean, clean, clean.  They scrub it and sweep it meticulously.

All coffee houses do not have to be "Central Perk" on friends.  If I want to fall asleep on a couch or oogle a bunch of coeds I'll go to Cuppies or Red Cup.  Otherwise, Coffee Slingers has proven to be an absolute substitute for the office cubicle and great networking space for progressive people who like great coffee.

Finally, i'm glad their filling a void on Broadway and there style offers a direct contrast to the Java Dave's which is good.  We need new ideas and new products in this city and le Slingers hits the target.

----------


## Rover

And so, I will try them again.  I am always willing to re-evaluate and give a local business the benefit of the doubt.  And I will come on here and admit if I am wrong and willing to change my opinion.  

By the way, I disagree with it being like a European coffee shop.  Of course, most of my out of country travels are Italy and France, and some to England and Germany.  And even here, I use them as a second office on the road, so I don't use the sofa's and soft chairs.  I use the tables, the internet and try the different offerings.  I like the robust blends (I need the caffeine  :Smile:  ) and so I tend to favor the Euro or even Middle Eastern coffee (love Arabic coffee).  Also love the coffee in Brazil. I don't look for comfy, but do look for clean and for coffee experts behind the bar, not some high school kids like work at Starbucks who wouldn't know good coffee from bad.

That said, sometimes I do go out from the hotel at night and seek out a good cup of coffee at a comfy place.  I'm a happily married guy who travels and am just looking for a nice after dinner end to the day where I can go sit alone and have a "dessert" coffee.  I don't like the bars, so I go find a nice coffee shop.  It's a great bonus when I can go back to the same place I found earlier in the day to do a little business, and can also feel comfortable at night.  That's what I guess I base my opinions on.

----------


## citizenkane

Coffee Slingers serves by far the best coffee in the metro.  If you have not done so already, you should definitely check out their short water americano.

----------


## SavageDigital

> I know you are trying to imply I have no taste, but I will let that pass.


Don't be silly...I wasn't implying you have "no taste" - I'm obviously suggesting your point about their exorbitant pricing is patently false and the only plausible reason to state such a thing is from having skewed point of view.

If someone doesn't like 'Slingers - fine, no argument here.
If you don't care for their choice of blends - fine, no argument here.
If you don't like the locale or atmosphere - fine, no argument here.

...but for someone to suggest they're overpriced at $2-3 or that their quality is substandard (particularly for Oklahoma) - they either have an agenda or  simply don't know what they think they know about coffee.

----------


## JohnDenver

My only peeve with Slingers is there credit card policy of a minimum charge... That violates the credit card agreement of all credit card companies. They can't do that, nor charge any extra for smaller bills.

----------


## Rover

I don't know why you would suggest I have an agenda.  I just don't happen to believe that Coffee Slingers is the end all and be all that you do.  And I have had some fairly extensive exposure to what markets outside of OKC have to offer, so I share it.   Why do you try to discredit my opinion if I happen to disagree.  And I don't believe I said "exorbitant" prices - if I did, I misspoke.  But they are higher than I pay in most cities for similar drinks...and that's a fact.  

So, with your fanatical defense, does that mean YOU have an agenda.  Are you friends with the owner, or have some ownership position, or a vested interest in their lease?  (See how silly that argument is?)

Look, I love OKC.  My wife thinks I should be a tour guide as I tell everyone I know everywhere I go what a great place it is to live in.  But that doesn't mean I have to get in lock-step and love EVERYTHING that exists here regardless of what I think about it.  You love Coffee Slingers, so bully to you.  I don't hate it, but I just am not as in love with it as you.  I still don't care for the room and I am still less than impressed with the product.  But that is MERELY my OPINION.  I certainly have been wrong before.  But I do know what I like and it is from a position of experience.

----------


## SavageDigital

> I don't know why you would suggest I have an agenda.  I just don't happen to believe that Coffee Slingers is the end all and be all that you do.


Once again, you're just silly - no one suggest you actually had an agenda, merely one possibility for someone making baseless statements. Perhaps try rereading what is actually being stated before making yet another claim.  




> Why do you try to discredit my opinion if I happen to disagree...But that is MERELY my OPINION..


Prices are what's at issue and they aren't opinion based - they're numbers that, held in context with any other local shop, demonstrate your criticism  to be incorrect. 




> So, with your fanatical defense, does that mean YOU have an agenda. Are you friends with the owner, or have some ownership position, or a vested interest in their lease? (*See how silly that argument is?*)


If I were making unreasonable statements (as you have) then your argument might not be so silly. My defense of them in the face of false statements isn't equal to making the false statements - now if you think so, that's silly. I understand the concept that "you know what you like", and you are clearly free to express that opinion. My major issue with you has been the comments concerning prices and secondarily your position that their coffee is of sub-par quality, it's not, even if you don't car for it.

----------


## circled9

I was at coffeeslingers this morning for the first time in a few weeks.  The new furniture is a nice addition and the coffee is as good as ever.  People throng to Java Daves only two blocks away so it cant be the location.  it just takes time for a new business to develop steady business.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> I don't know why you would suggest I have an agenda.  I just don't happen to believe that Coffee Slingers is the end all and be all that you do.  And I have had some fairly extensive exposure to what markets outside of OKC have to offer, so I share it.


I'm curious as to what/where you refer coffee in OKC.  If Coffee Slingers isn't the best (and I will readily admit that I will relegate my opinion on that to the central city) then what is above them in the metro at large that you would recommend?

----------


## Rover

Okay, I give up.  Your pricing opinion trumps my experiences.  And your judgement of what is good and what is not trumps mine.  So, your "facts" are the only ones to be considered.  I should have known better than to offer any other viewpoint or, heaven forbid, offer anything that didn't sing praise.

----------


## Blazerfan11

Great coffee, shockingly pretentious staff.

----------


## FritterGirl

I guess, Blazer, we'll be at odds in two different threads. :-)

I was in Slingers this morning and Melody and staff were smiling, bright, cheerful and very attentive. I even stood and talked to Melody for about 5 minutes discussing the Ghouls Gone Wild parade.

I've noticed as of late that when she has more staff in there to assist with people, she herself is much more relaxed in her own demeanor.

Guess not everyone has had the same experience with her.  Too bad, she's a great gal.  Maybe just harder to get to know than others. Not everyone (myself included) is really good at small talk and idle chitchat. It takes a while for me to warm up to folks. Maybe that's why I get her.

----------


## LakeEffect

My thought has always been their approach to coffee-making and serving... maybe Blazer asked for something that they don't like to do...

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Coffee Slingers is still going strong!  The best Macchiato i've had in the state.

----------


## metro

I hope I never set foot in that place again, no more business meetings there! The quality might be good, but customer service means something to me, and Melody and crew clearly don't have it.

----------


## FritterGirl

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I hope I never set foot in that place again, no more business meetings there! The quality might be good, but customer service means something to me, and Melody and crew clearly don't have it.


Seriously. Do you really feel that much of a need to come on and denounce this place time and time and time again? You said about 5 pages ago that you didn't like the service and intended never to take a client in again.

I would have to assume you've abided by that credo. If not, that's your problem, not CS's, right?

We get it. You don't like it. Don't you think it's time to move on?

----------


## metro

I didn't take a client, THEY wanted to meet me there, other way around.

----------


## Euphoria

He's entitled to his opinion. I hate the place too. They're rude and it's uninviting. The product isn't any better than other shops in OKC and they serve their brew with a smile.

----------


## Steve

> I didn't take a client, THEY wanted to meet me there, other way around.


Metro, may I suggest trying Beatnix? Dave and his crew are very friendly, they serve Elemental Coffee, and the place has a pretty cool vibe.

----------


## betts

Regardless of anything else, I still think they make the best latte in town.

----------


## citizenkane

I have been going to Slingers since they first opened, and I never have been treated poorly.  I can't go anywhere else in town for coffee; theirs is simply the best.

----------


## ImTheDude

I went yesterday morning for the 1st time, while it was a little pricey, its the best latte I have had in town. If I am ever in the area in the morning, I will stop by again.

----------


## Steve

Let me delicate in this thread: have I experienced treatment at Coffee Slingers that some would consider rude? Yes. Do I think it was meant that way? Or was it more of a weak moment? I'd say the latter... I suspect some would say there are times when I don't mean to be rude, but in my hurry I come off that way anyway.

----------


## John

I probably won't go back until they stop with the ridiculous 'minimum charge' nonsense... 

You want my money or not?

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> I hope I never set foot in that place again, no more business meetings there! The quality might be good, but customer service means something to me, and Melody and crew clearly don't have it.


She was especially chipper this morning Metro.  Basically I forewarn newcomers that are meeting me there and watch other people such as yourself with amusement.

It is some of the best fresh pressed coffee with the best business atmosphere.  

If anybody wants to know what is going on with rail transit, Coffee Slingers in the morning is the place to be!  lol  No, actually there are seriously a bunch of volunteers who individually have found the place on their own and now just show up.

I got about 5 hours of work don there and three meetings. It is a highly productive place to meet people and enjoy a great cup.

Regarding the $10 thing, they have somewhat combated that by allowing you to charge $10 or more to a card that can be used for smaller purchases.  They are just trying to minimize the impact of the card company fees on their bottom line.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

I just went on an expedition while in San Francisco to find the best Macchiato. I went where the Coffee mags raved and the locals recommended. With complete confidence I can say that Coffee Slingers was not surpassed, even in San Francisco. 

It is absolutely shocking that we have a local coffee bar of that caliber in Oklahoma City. They know what they are doing.

----------


## Spartan

I've never experienced rudeness at Coffee Slingers before, and I've even chit chatted with the employees and they were great. Maybe they're just rude to people wearing a tie or something? My only complaint is the hours..closed at 7? Sheesh, that's missing out on a lot of business--and probably a lead reason why they're not very well known. I've tried to take friends there for the first time and they were closing down..they're missing out on some of the most social periods of the day by closing at 7, and that's bad for a coffee shop, which serves a social function more than anything else. I hope nobody is seriously going to coffee shops just for the coffee..

----------


## Easy180

> I probably won't go back until they stop with the ridiculous 'minimum charge' nonsense... 
> 
> You want my money or not?


I don't believe Visa or MasterCard allows merchants to set minimum transactions

----------


## BBatesokc

> I don't believe Visa or MasterCard allows merchants to set minimum transactions


Visa allows up to a $10 minimum purchase requirement on their credit cards but not debit.

----------


## Easy180

> Visa allows up to a $10 minimum purchase requirement on their credit cards but not debit.


Is that new?...All the stuff I read says it should not be done and can be reported to Visa if a merchant is doing this...Not that I would 

Visa says "Always honor valid cards in your acceptance category, regardless of the dollar amount of the purchase. Imposing maximum or minimum dollar amounts in order to accept a Visa card transaction is a violation of the Visa rules."1

----------


## BBatesokc

> Is that new?...All the stuff I read says it should not be done and can be reported to Visa if a merchant is doing this...Not that I would 
> 
> Visa says "Always honor valid cards in your acceptance category, regardless of the dollar amount of the purchase. Imposing maximum or minimum dollar amounts in order to accept a Visa card transaction is a violation of the Visa rules."1


http://usa.visa.com/about_visa/ask_v....html#anchor_4

----------


## ljbab728

I have been to numerous merchants of various descriptions that have a minimum purchase requirement to use a credit card.  Legal or not, it's common.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> My only complaint is the hours..closed at 7? Sheesh, that's missing out on a lot of business--and probably a lead reason why they're not very well known.


Well, for a long time they were open till 9.  I went there often during those hours and it was incredibly "slow."  They are open later on Saturdays and now open on Sundays.  They weren't open on Sundays before.  Regarding the minimum charge, it sounded to me by the owner that she was not very satisfied with their card service provider.

I think the future business will come as Automobile Alley evolves.  Right now, it needs some serious housing to get businesses to stay open later. I wish that the Bob Howard people would do housing in their buildings at 10th/Broadway instead office space.  AA has plenty of that already.

----------


## JuJuBeans

I just want to say Coffee Slingers has the best coffee ever! When I'm in the area I always order the mocha with two extra shots of expresso so, four shots in total haha! I love it! I wish they offered a 16oz size for me though.. They also get their pastries from Prairie Thunder, and I make sure to always get the blueberry scone or crumble bar which are both to die for as well as the blueberry cream cheese muffin. I just wish I lived closer. I frequent The Underground here in MWC and it's funny how both the ladies at Coffee Slingers and The Underground are very similar in their attitudes. Anyways, I have never had a frown from Coffee Slingers. I think their service is very speedy and all the staff have been nothing but always very kind to me. I hope they don't ever close down, because they really do have the best coffee in OKC.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

With Bicycle Alley going out next to Slingers, what do you guys think is a complimentary business that could go into that cool space?  Coffee Slingers has established a solid audience with slots of foot traffic throughout the day.  It would be cool if something worked with the people going there.  Perhaps it would help foster longer hours at Slingers.

----------


## DammitDan

It'd be great if a bookstore moved in.  Full Circle, perhaps?

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> It'd be great if a bookstore moved in.  Full Circle, perhaps?


I completely agree with that sentiment via Taylor's closing downtown.  Heavy emphasis on newspapers and magazines seems to me like a winner concept.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Congrats CS on making it 3 years.  You've brought a great deal of energy to downtown OKC.  At the b-party in the building now as we speak.  Great crowd.

Melody just announced they are putting a roastery in next door.  They will start roasting their own beans.

----------


## metro

Interesting.

----------


## Spartan

> It'd be great if a bookstore moved in.  Full Circle, perhaps?


Full Circle would need a larger space, but the north end of downtown would be a perfect fit for them.

----------


## betts

> Has anyone at Coffee Slingers considered putting sidewalk seating outside?


I'm not sure they have enough space to do so, but I think it's a great idea.  They've got a couple of chairs lined up against the front of the window.

----------


## metro

Yeah, they usually have one bistro table and two chairs, but they could easily fit more.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Use the roof garden instead.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

They are busy banging on the other side of the wall from me as I type.  The interior wall is about to be torn down and the space expanded.  They are putting in a roastery.

Also, new tables, chairs, and a laptop bar are going in.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Congrats to Coffee Slingers for making it on the list of Americas top 25 Coffee Houses.

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/ar...50517/#slide21

----------


## betts

Well deserved, based on not a lot of experience on my part. I do try coffee everywhere I go and have yet to find a better latte. I had a superb cup of coffee in Da Nang the other day, but it was just a filter coffee.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Their throwing an all day Anniversary party today.  Free drinks this morning and a barista competition later this afternoon.  Live DJ music as well.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Their throwing an all day Anniversary party today.  Free drinks this morning and a barista competition later this afternoon.  Live DJ music as well.


Very glad their business has done so well. They are in the minority of business owners.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Great review of Melody Harwell and why Coffee Slingers coffee is as great as it is.

Going Pro | Fresh Cup Magazine

----------

